# [Mature] MnM The Academy



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 20, 2005)

You have all finished your orientation, and have now been put in a group, with SHIELD agent Raven Darkhome, the small room you are in has very little in the way of conforts almost bear but for the small desk Ms. Darkhome sits behind. She says the following in a strange Europeon accent "You have all met during the orientation, so I decided to group you together for the point of this exercize. This is a preliminary assesmant, that will determine what level of control you have over your powers. So if you would all move to sub-basement six and ask any questions you have. Oh, yes Meltdown you might want to wear this bracelet, it cuts down on the pain from the fire."


----------



## Samnell (Jan 20, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> You have all finished your orientation, and have now been put in a group, with SHIELD agent Raven Darkhome, the small room you are in has very little in the way of conforts almost bear but for the small desk Ms. Darkhome sits behind. She says the following in a strange Europeon accent




 Sam, wearing a tight-fitting, white tank top that closely matches his skin and a pair of black track shorts, adjusts the Star of David hanging from his neck and tries to place Darkhome's accent.



> "You have all met during the orientation, so I decided to group you together for the point of this exercize. This is a preliminary assesmant, that will determine what level of control you have over your powers. So if you would all move to sub-basement six and ask any questions you have. Oh, yes Meltdown you might want to wear this bracelet, it cuts down on the pain from the fire."




_She had us all cram in here just to tell us to go somewhere else? And give Meltdown a bracelet? Couldn't we do that in a hall or something? It's. A. Bracelet._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 20, 2005)

Envy introduced herself enthusiastically to the others as "Alison Walker, pleased to meet you!" earlier.  Right now though, Alisson seems more distracted than she was earlier, though she's probably just worried about this 'assessment'.

_There's something here in my brain that's not quite the same._  Envy thinks, _I know it's that girl's powers but I'm not sure if I can really tap into it that well...I get such a headache when I try._  Her worry increases as she realizes that they might have something to actually test them for what powers they have.  _Gotta keep calm, you've fooled everyone else so far, you can fool them._ she thinks.


----------



## perivas (Jan 20, 2005)

The bubble gum-chewing, baseball player named Ricky Rantle (aka, Sandlot) is in quite a good mood now and, in fact, all through the orientation.  He winks and gives knowing thumbs up to everyone he passes by and you seem to be no exception.  As Ms. Darkholme barks directions as to the next phase of the "assessment", he cheerily replies, "Just give me something to hit...right down the middle and I'll send it flying into the parking lot."  He gives a quick demonstrating with an imaginary pitch just to be sure everyone gets the idea.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 20, 2005)

> "Just give me something to hit...right down the middle and I'll send it flying into the parking lot."[/color] He gives a quick demonstrating with an imaginary pitch just to be sure everyone gets the idea.




"Not if I fry it first!" Sam smiles and arcs of blue electricity climb over his hands.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 20, 2005)

Post removed due to double post


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 20, 2005)

Darkholme says in her odd voice "If you would all just go to the evevatur located outside my office we'll all be on our way"

_SHIELD is a haven for red tape sometimes, this is one of those times._


----------



## Samnell (Jan 21, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Darkholme says in her odd voice "If you would all just go to the evevatur located outside my office we'll all be on our way"




"Ok," Sam goes to the elevator as told, shooting Ricky a look as he does.


----------



## perivas (Jan 21, 2005)

After a few more imaginary at-bats, Ricky happily complies with Ms. Darkholme's request.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

Trina rises slowly. Her clothing an excercise in dressing depressivly in black and hangs loosely over her scarecrow frame. Her face is almost invisible behind her low-hanging bangs. You note that, unlike most girls in our generation, she's managed to cover up every single swath of skin except for her face... and that's covered by her brittle black hair.

She accepts the bracelet without comment and looks it over. _...yet another toy designed to protect me from myself... when are they gonna learn that it's too late for me?_ She frowns and sticks the bracelet into a pocket. 

After waiting for everyone to exit the room, she slouches her way to the elevator, a pensive expression on her face... if you could see it. _Maybe they'll let me fry some bad guys before my time is up. I owe mom that much I guess... _

She looked over her companions... that kid, Sam, looked about as skrewed up as she was. From his electrical display, she assumed he was another energy projector, like her. Hopefully he didn't experience the same "containment" issues that she did.

The other girl, Alisson, had a posture that spoke of worry... performance anxiety?  Trina felt for her... she remembered her first testing session... it'd been a disaster. Her trainers knew that her powers were heat based, and had taken the appropriate precautions... but her powers had burned right through them, almost killing one of them... she could undam the flood of energy within her at will... it wanted to be released. Containing it was the hard part... but controlling it seemed to be another thing entirely. Something that she wasn't entirely convinced she'd be able to do in the time she had left.

The other boy, the one that called himself Sandlot, was kind of cute. But he was older than she and she knew from many many experiences, that he'd shoot her down if she showed any interest. Besides, she reminded herself, she was here to work; Not to make friends.  They had a job to do after all.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2005)

Alisson returns Ricky's smile with a half-grin of her own before sinking back into her worries.  She lingers on in the room for a short while after everyone else leaves and then follows them in.


----------



## perivas (Jan 24, 2005)

Ricky really couldn't wait to start and it showed in every step that he took (he was practically skipping his way in delight towards the training hall).  As the others seem to take their time, he couldn't help but blurt out, "Come on, slowpokes!  Fun's waiting."  A bit frustrated at the fact that the others did not seem to speed up despite this encouragement, he pauses here and there for a few more imaginary at bats.  Except this time, it's filled with self-narration.  "It's Ricky Rantle at the plate...he's two for four this evening a triple at the bottom of the second.  He's powerful switcher, something that Johnson has a bit of problem with....  And with a man on first and Rodriguez, a dangerously fast base-stealer, on second, he has his work cut out for him.  Rantle is averaging 0.322 for the season and is the leader in RBIs for the Orioles this season...."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

Trina smirks as Ricky postures. _...would that we were all as carefree as yourself._ she thinks glumly. She continues to the elevator, presses the button and waits. After a moment she takes out the braclet and puts it on.

"So... I guess you can call me Meltdown; My friends call me Trina. Any of you have any idea on what exactly is going to be involved in our 'preliminary assessment'?"

"I suppose that if we're going to be working together, we should all have at least a basic understanding of eachother's abilities. My body generates a sort of really intense fire or plasma..."  her voice drops and picks up a haunted quality. "...it tends to destroy things and I have a hard time controlling the intensity."

After another moment of instrospection she continues, "But I've learned to do a couple tricks with it. I learned how to fly the other day and that was pretty neat."

Looking at Sam, "Aside from a pigmentation issue, can you do anything else with the electricity arcing off of you?"

Glancing shyly at Ricky, "And you look like a baseball player..."

Nervously switching focus to Allison, "Hi Allison... what is it that you do?"


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 24, 2005)

Mrs. Darkhome voice fills the elevator, "As we move down into the sub-basement you will find yourself in what looks like the streets of New York city. It is up to you to go into the Citizenz Bank and withdraw from a secure box the Al-Queda documents that we have siezed, remember the accsess code is 2479612. That will be your assesment. I see you're almost thier. Good Luck and remember anything that can go wrong does and will go wrong."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

Cloistered within the elevator, its impossible not to notice the waves of heat pouring off of Trina. Should anyone comment on it or glance at her oddly she starts figiting nervously and offers a weak smile.

Upon exiting the elevator she walks off to the side. Closing her eyes for a moment, and visibly relaxing, the heat coming off of her intensifies. You hear a series of small crackles and pops as the building heat evaporates the moisture nearby. Hazy, white, semi-transparent tongues of flames engulf Trina. That accomplished she floats lightly into the air, a trail of super-heated air and vapor behind her.

She opens her eyes. "We should be going. Does anyone actually know where the bank is located?" Her voice is horse, as if she's expending a lot of effort doing this. 

If no one knows where the bank is, she'll look for a phone booth and ask someone to look up the bank's address so that the group can get going.


----------



## perivas (Jan 24, 2005)

Ricky shrugs at Trina's question (unless it's in plain view, of course).  He looks about the cityscape and smiles at the hustle-and-bustle of city life.  "Well, let's go find out and get a move on it.  I wonder if they'll check for IDs when we make the withdraw.  I fought mine upstairs."


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Looking at Sam, "Aside from a pigmentation issue, can you do anything else with the electricity arcing off of you?"




"Sure. I can drain batteries and fry stuff. And fly. And I can use it to run computers too. Oh yeah, and I don't need to eat, get sick or tired, or breathe if I don't want to, but not breathing makes it hard to talk. I think I might be able to take a bullet too. My core temperature is about .5K, but skin temperature is much warmer. I'm just a little cold to the touch...but I don't really feel cold or heat like I used to either," Sam gestures to his very light clothing. "Which is how I can go around dressed like this all the time. I mean, I could roll around in snow in a swimsuit. It's sort of warm, really. I thought it might be cool to get frozen in a block of ice for a while, but it could get boring. I'm not going to fall asleep," Sam continues in very slightly accented English.

"What's really neat is that I sussed out how to be an electromagnet. Anything ferrous I can throw around without much trouble," Sam's Star of David floats up off his chest, inverts, and spins around on its axis. "I reckon I could pull the iron right out of someone's blood if I could get a good enough grip."

"I can also speak English and German fluently, plus pretty good French. But I could do those before," Sam trails off for a few moments. "Oh right, and I heal pretty fast. If you guys want I could try to cut myself later and let you see what my blood does. It's really cool. It comes out white and turns blue to match my hair, but turns into a gas pretty quick in oxygen. Like I had blue smoke inside or something."


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2005)

> She opens her eyes. "We should be going. Does anyone actually know where the bank is located?" Her voice is horse, as if she's expending a lot of effort doing this.




"I might," Sam offers as he tries to remember. "By the way, did you know that you're warm?"

OOC: Pete, Sam's a New Yorker with a photographic memory. Does he know the way to the bank?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2005)

"Wow, you're all very...talkative.  Well, hrm, where to begin," Alisson starts.  

_Rebecca remembers her encounter with the mutant just a day ago, it's still fresh in her memory-just like everything always stays fresh in her memory.  Her eyes as she fell, did she see her life flashing before them...?_

"I can knock people out or hurt them worse with my mind.  It's hard to explain exactly how that works, I'm not quite sure myself...exciting or killing brain cells or something."  She pauses a second, as if to catch her breath.  Inside her mind she was given the answers to the questions which she sought, it was a strange feeling of dialogue that happened when she wanted to access the abilities of those she mimic'd.

_Her friend Jimmy froze in place, dead in his tracks as he tried to charge me, er, her.  The look of terror in his eyes that Rebecca noticed...she noticed alot of things.  And then the crowbar lifted behind the young girl's head..._

"I can also paralyze people, stop them cold."  She says simply.  "Doesn't last too long, though." She then adds, as if in a forgetful trance (or perhaps one where she desires to forget).

"My abilities are pretty boring, but you guys have some really cool powers it looks like!"  Alisson says, changing the topic of conversation away from herself.

_Talking about what Alisson can do seems to have helped me I think.  I'm pretty sure I can at least attempt to use some of her mental powers stuff now._


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "I can knock people out or hurt them worse with my mind. It's hard to explain exactly how that works, I'm not quite sure myself...exciting or killing brain cells or something."




"Cool. I've got a giant battery in my body. Supercold molybdenium is the strongest known electromagnet, and it's taken over the tasks of most of my vital fluids. It makes for interesting biology. I suspect my humanity is a topic only of interest to historians," Sam finishes with the air of a quotation.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Sam you would remember where the bank was. 

As you look around you find yourself on the intersection of 26th and Weston street. With the hustle and busle of New York all around you in the background several construction workers are trying to fix an apartment complex.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 25, 2005)

Trina drifts forward on the thermals she's generating and follows the group. At Sam's comment about her being hot, says "Yeah well... that's what I do. The trouble is, its too much power... it'll eventually burn me up from the inside out. I'm just here to do as much damage to the so-called bad guys as I can before my ticket is up."


----------



## perivas (Jan 25, 2005)

Ricky looks a bit confused and/or surprised by everyone's dissertation on the biology and physics of mutant powers.  When it gets to be his turn, he scratches his head dumbly for a bit and then says, "Well I love baseball.  When that lightning bolt struck me, I guess that it did something to me and now I'm really, really good at it.  I saw a bank robbery once and it just took a few balls from my bat to stop the crooks.  After that, I thought I could be a superhero of some sort.  It felt good helping people out, you know.  Then I was scouted and brought here.  In terms of superpowers, I guess I could say that I hit, I field, I run and I pitch really well."


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> OOC: Sam you would remember where the bank was. .




Sam leads the way there, then.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2005)

Rebecca smiles intuitively at Ricky's explanation of his powers, appreciating his simplicity, even though it is of a kind that she can't quite understand.  She figures though she'll get to see everyone else's powers soon enough, and her curiosity is sated with that knowledge.

Til then, Alisson follows on with the rest of the group, allowing Sam to take the lead.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 26, 2005)

*The bank*

The bank is a nondescribt bank, two security gaurds are garding it. One is near the door, the other is near the withdrawal area. A plant is in the left hand corner. I'm assuming you get in line. When you get to the front of the line the teller asks you what you want to withdraw.


P.S. in the title of your net post please list your search modifiers, along with your attack bonus for ranged and melee. Also any offensive or perseption powers.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2005)

*Melee: +2, Ranged +5, Energy Blast +8*



			
				Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> The bank is a nondescribt bank, two security gaurds are garding it. One is near the door, the other is near the withdrawal area. A plant is in the left hand corner. I'm assuming you get in line. When you get to the front of the line the teller asks you what you want to withdraw.




"We're here about a secure box," Sam tells the teller.  "Do you handle that or is there another person we need to see?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2005)

*Mental Blast (rank 6) +6 attack bonus, Surprise Strike+4, Spot +15+Detect (Mutants)*

"I'll be the lookout."  Alisson says and sets herself up near the entrance of the bank, attempting to keep a low profile.   She scans the crowd with her emerald-colored eyes for any suspicious people, especially anyone else with mutant powers.  In the case of an attack she will attempt to mentally subdue (via Mental Blast) the enemy who looks to be the most threatening.

OOC-If someone looks like they could be concealing a weapon, she'll use her Penetrating Vision to attempt to find it.


----------



## perivas (Jan 26, 2005)

*Search +0; Melee (Atk +10, Dmg +6+stun); Ranged (Atk +10, Dmg +3)*

Ricky stands behind Sam, idly looking around.  _Anything can happen, huh?  I wonder what that means._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Meltdown, SearchSpot/Listen +1, Disintigrate +8, AB +5 (ranged)/Def: 16 (13 ff)*

Trina powers down before entering the bank (well, about 100' from the bank's entrance). It takes her a moment to bring the heat under control but she accompanies the group through the doors. 

If Ricky accompanies Sam, she'll go and start leafing through some pamphlets. If anyone hassles her she'll tell them that she's just waiting for her friends, indicating Sam & Ricky.

OOC: 
ATTACK BONUS: +2 12
-- Melee: +3
-- Ranged: +5 (+6 Point-Blank)
DEFENSE: 16
Flat-Footed: 13
Surprised: 13


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 26, 2005)

The teller says "I'll handle that, but you have to wait while I get the keys, please bear with me." She then departs into the back of the bank.  Spot check of the bank (1d20+15=26) Envy, you notice that something isn't quite right about the person in line behind you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2005)

Alisson makes a gesture to her friends about the guy standing in line behind her, attempt to do so without attracting his attention.  (Innuendo with a +5 bonus)

Regardless if she's successful or not, she turns around and begins chatting with the person, "Hi, what's your name?"  she begins, but before he even gets to a chance to respond she babbles on, "I'm afraid this is my first time here in this bank.  Do you go here often?  I'm wondering if you could tell me a little bit about the service here..."  She probes the man with the intention of tripping him up if he isn't a regular here (Bluff check?  If so she has a +11 modifier).  Furthermore, she'll try and use her penetrating vision on him to see if he has any hidden weapons and to see his face if he's actively concealing it.

Edit-She'll declare Dodge on him as well, just in case.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2005)

Sam watches the teller go, noting in which direction she heads.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Regardless if she's successful or not, she turns around and begins chatting with the person, "Hi, what's your name?"  she begins, but before he even gets to a chance to respond she babbles on, "I'm afraid this is my first time here in this bank. Do you go here often? I'm wondering if you could tell me a little bit about the service here..."




Sam notices Alisson's sudden accosting and casually half-turns to see to whom she's talking.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 26, 2005)

The man responces to Envy in a almost to typical voice "Why no I'm not a regular, I'm just here to pick up a package, I belive you want it also." Then his eye flashes and Envy finds herself frozen to the ground unable to control your own body. The security gards draw their weapons but find guns pointed at them from newcomers who have just walked in, pistols out. Most of the bank patrons seem calm as if they expected this to happen. However some of them scream in terror as the newcomers enter. One of the newcomers says "I don't want to hurt anyone I just want the package, that these people" justers toward you "where trying to get. We can all avoid unnessesary bloddshed by handing it over now."

OOC: You can check all of the dice rolls for this game at http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py the guy in line is "the man" and your characters are your character names.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2005)

*Energy Blast +8, Ranged attack +5, Impervious Protection +6, Durability*

_So this is it. Expect anything. Tick off that box._

Sam's unique body chemistry goes to work and he forces a current out of his hand at the man behind Alisson.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2005)

_Shoot.  So much for being smooth.  I'm just glad this girl doesn't need to move to attack, two can play at this game!_  Envy thinks as she retaliates, concentrating on the part of her brain that represents Alisson, trying to figure out just what the psychic does to attack.  She attempts to return the favor of the stranger by paralyzing him in turn.

(Half action-Paralysis rank 6, Mental attack with a +5 (not 6, sorry about above post) bonus.  This wouldn't have helped with my last roll, but as Alisson, Envy has an additional +2 to her Will save due to Iron Will.  Half action-use Assessment on the man who paralyzed me for his Str/Dex/Wis scores)


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 27, 2005)

Sam, your electric blast hits the man square in the chest frying him, the other people start shooting at you, most of them miss but the one that hits simply glances you. One of the newcomers grabs a young woman and yells "Get down, on your stomach or I kill her! Got that sparky" Envy your paraylsis hits him but not before Sam fried him beound recocnition.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2005)

(If that's the case I'd like to aim a Mental Blast (rank 6), subdual, on the man holding the hostage.)

Edit-nm then


----------



## Samnell (Jan 27, 2005)

*Impervious Protection +6, Durability, Magnetic Control +8*



			
				Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Sam, your electric blast hits the man square in the chest frying him, the other people start shooting at you, most of them miss but the one that hits simply glances you.




"I _can_ take bullets," Sam says to himself.



> One of the newcomers grabs a young woman and yells "Get down, on your stomach or I kill her! Got that sparky"




"Ok, ok..." Sam raises his hands slowly and bends his knees. _That looks like a nice bit of ferrous metal in his hand there._ As he begins to go into a crouch, Sam reaches out with his powers to rip the gun from the hostage-taker's hand.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

*Meltdown, AB-R +5; Def: 16, Dmg +4, F +6, R +5, W +5*

_whoa... that was fast._ Thinks Trina. _hmm, I can't really activate my defenses w/out alerting them..._ She focuses on the guy with the hostage. _well, this is what you trained for._

"Let... her... go... *AAARRRGHHHH!!!!*" Trina closes her eyes for a split second before forcing them open and grimacing with pain. Intense heat blossoms around Meltdown as she stretches her hand towards the guy holding the hostage. She screams in pain as the flesh on her fingertip redden, and then crack as she releases her hold on the inferno within her. The white-hot flame-like tendrils of energy burst from her oustreched fingertips and lance thier way at the hostage taker!

OOC: Move action - Trina moves to within 30' of the hostage-taker and the hostage.
Attack Action - Ranged Attack +5 (+6 if it's within point-blank range (30'))
Trina uses her *precise shot* feat to reduce the penalty of shooting into a grapple.
Disintigration +8 (+9 w/ point-blank shot)
* Stunt: Armor Piercing
* Extra: Cellular Disruption
* Flaw: Full Effect

Going for the net effect of disintigrating everything on the dude and having the cell-disruption do him damage... in effect, leaving nothing behind.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 27, 2005)

The gun is pulled out of the mans hand just as meltdown disentagrates him. He doesn't even have time to scream. The hostage ducks behind the plant. The other thugs drop their guns and flee in a panic. The teller yells "Help me, he's stealing the box tha--uggghh" Gestering to a man running out the back door before he clubs her on the side of the ehad.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

"Get him Sam! I'll meet you outside! The box is the important thing here. Ricky, help out Allison!"

Trina will activate her Energy Field/Flight power and attempt to blaze her way out of the bank (glass has a low hardness and should be easy to break through). After escaping the bank she'll try to fly above it and behind it, bringing the escaping man in sight. She'll then disintigrate the street pavement in front of him and order him to surrender.


OOC: Energy Field (area 5' radius from her body) +6 w/Protection & Flight extras.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 27, 2005)

_I sure hope these punks know what they are doing,_ Sebastian thinks to himself as the elevator descends down to the streets where the rest of the group was already headed.  _I don't even know why I'm here, or what SHIELD wants with me, or who these freaks are I'm supposed to go help rob a bank *pause* but I'm glad someone up there sees my potential._ 

The elevator doors open just as the characters enter the bank...

While walking towards the bank:

_I still can't figure how SHIELD found me in the first damn place.  But, if they need me to rob a bank, I guess I can give it a shot.  Not like I haven't done anything like that before, with the Ghosts back home._

He ran towards the bank while the other four are having all the fun, thinking to himself the hows and whys of this and that, why he's here...and why they want him to rob a bank.  _Or...was it save the bank?  I can't remember.  That Raven girl was so hot, man she must give good..._ he smiled as he arrived at the doors of the bank, but his thoughts shaken as the death screams of a man inside being disintegrated and the alarm ringing brought him out of his happy memory.

ooc: At the doors, free action to turn invisible and intangible.  Move Action to walk through door and look around.  What do I see at this exact point?  I do intend to duck when I see a flaming, flying thing flying at me through a window.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 27, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Get him Sam! I'll meet you outside! The box is the important thing here. Ricky, help out Allison!"




"Right," Sam answers, half to himself as he reaches out to seize the box out of the man's hands and draw it into his own. _I could do with a bit less being told what to do._

OOC: Magnetic Control +8, Impervious Protection +6, Durability


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 27, 2005)

Meltdown as you melt the glass and fly outside you see that the man had gotten into a Toyota and was speeding off. Sebastien you see a bank with terrified patrons running around, bullet holes, and an unconcious clerk. You also see two people inside, and a guy with lighting coming out of his hands frying a thug.


----------



## perivas (Jan 28, 2005)

Ricky is a bit surprised by the quick and certain reactions of his comrades...especially given the hostage situation.  Unlike the others, who were prone to frying the enemies quickly, he simply charges up his bat and gets ready to deflect attacks.

When he sees the man run outside, apparently with the box, he chases after him through the front door.  He launches energy baseballs from his bat in an attempt to disable the Toyota.

_OOC: Deflection +8 (+10 vs. energy).  Running +4.  Energy Blast (+10 atk +3 dmg)._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

The Toyota gets hit by the baseballs, and it jerks from side to side but manages to stay driving though a thin trail of smoke is coming from the back of the car.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> The Toyota gets hit by the baseballs, and it jerks from side to side but manages to stay driving though a thin trail of smoke is coming from the back of the car.




OOC: Pete, was Sam too late to snare the box? I'm unclear if Box Dude is also Toyota Dude or not. If our quarry is getting away, Sam would want to do more than stand there looking freaky.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for being unclear, yes box dude is toyota dude. When you try and snatch the box he manages to hold on to it and runs outside. Also you hear Raven Darkhome's voice over the bank. "Oh, FYI their is something I forgot to tell you, if you do well their is a reward for you. I think you might like it, especially you Sebastion. Darkhome out"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

_Your not getting away that easily_, thinks Trina. She notes the newcomer, but stays focused on the mission objective. _This may be an excercise, but if this were real, and that were a nuclear bomb or some kind of bio-weapon, thousands could die..._ and with this grim thought, she rockets ahead of the Toyota (Super-Flight, speed per round 1,920 feet), turns and Disintigrates the asfault in front of the moving vehicle. If she can make a hole big enough, it won't be able to pass.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

Meltdown makes a hole in front of the Toyota, it hits the hole with a loud bang but manages to keep driving. The car then starts driving side to side swerving in and out of traffic.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Meltdown makes a hole in front of the Toyota, it hits the hole with a loud bang but manages to keep driving. The car then starts driving side to side swerving in and out of traffic.




Sam takes flight and gives chase, trying to catch up to the Toyota. _Oh no you don't!_

OOC: Flight move is 40, Sam will sprint (160) if he needs to and aims to at lest get in sight and range of the Toyota.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2005)

_Just great, first job on the team and I'm already abandoned._  Envy thinks, her frozen look of surprise fitting her now dour mood...

(OOC-Am I still paralyzed?  Not that it matters much but I think I get a new Will save every round)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

_Okay tough guy... time to get serious._ Meltdown reaches deep inside and unleashes all the pain and suffering within her. Its like her inner demons take on a life of thier own as the entire street buckles, cracks, and finally disappears.

OOC: Disintigration +8 on the Street in front of the toyota. Spending a Hero Point to gain the Area extra.  She'll disintigrate the street in a 40' radius (80' sphere total from one side to the other)  in front of the dodging toyota.

_...dodge this..._ she thinks as the world exlodes into white flames. Her clothes now merely charred shadows for thier former completeness, she examines the results of her handywork.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 28, 2005)

As quick as he entered the bank he exited back to the street, running through the wall.  _Why did she mention my name?_

Back on the street, Sebastian sees the flaming banshee of destruction blast the ground in front of the toyota.  _Let's hope she doesn't kill him.  Well...to hell with him.  Let's just hope she doesn't kill me instead._ 

He makes his way towards the car, feeling the kinetic force build in front of him and stretch to the car.  Still invisible and incorporeal, Sebastian plans on lifting the car straight up into the air before, or after, it crashes into the newly made ditch.

ooc - Telekinesis +8 power to lift car up.  Once caught, I plan on moving it back towards the bank.  If you need a ranged attack modifier for whatever reason, it's +4.

_Man these punks need some serious help...glad the Poltergeist is here to save their butts._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

Meltdown unleases her power and burns a ditich into the new york street. The car smashs into it and stops. Sam you fly in front of it, electricity crackiling as it plunges into the ditch. Sebastion you manage to lift the car above the ground. However as you do this you hear the sound of a helicopter's roters above you. The man in the car throws the box out of the car window, it hits the ground only to be picked up by a man on a motorcycle. As the helicopter gets closer to the ground people in battlesuits come julmping out of it, the lead battlesuit fires an energy blast at Sam. The battlesuit's calabration is off and though aimed perfectly the shot goes to Sam's left. The leader yells "%@&$ technitions why cant the get these %$&@%$ battlesuits to work. Adjust aiming six inches to the right." 

OOC: Envy you aren't still parilysed. Also the $%&@ for swears gives the game more of that comic book feel.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

"What the heck!" she thinks as the truck levitates. Then, assessing the situation. "Sam, we're too spread out. You handle these guys with Ricky and Allison. I'll retrieve the box, try to avoid killing them if you can, we're the good guys after all."

"Hey, don't frown. We can settle leadership issues later. But for now we need to accomplish the mission. You seem more than capable of taking on these armored guys and in this situation your magnetism should be more effective than my flames... now *GO!!!*"

Meltdown takes off in a surge of white flame leaving a trail of white energy tendrils behind her. She quickly catches up to the motorcycle and attempts to blast the bike's tires/chassis with her flames. _(OOC: Disintigrate on the bike, my +8 power may not be strong enough to take out hardened metals, but the tires are made of rubber and rubber is soft. This should cause quite an accident as the bike will no longer have wheels and is moving fast)._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

Meltdown, you fell pain running through you as you try to disintagrate the motercycle's tires the cycle finds that its back tires are now just a bunch of glob as they try and stop, they end up crashing into a telephone pole furtehr down the street. However more battlesuits open up and try and attack Sam, Sandlot, and Sebastion. The energy blast aimed at Sam is on target but Sam manages to dive out of the way and the blast's only effect is a large pot-hole in the street. Sandlot however gets hit in the chest and gets lifted off his feet and smashs into the ground (stunned). Sebastion also gets hit by a full impact blast and fells the world around him slow down and go all black. (Unconcious)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

Trina, now gasping in pain over the repeated expenditures of power and skin reddened by the asphyxiating heat, deactivates her Energy Field and picks up the box. She gives it a quick once over and jogs toward the battlesuits and Sam (can she see Poltergeist?). Once she's gotten thier attention she'll summon white flames to her hand (blistering the skin in the process) and say, wearily, "Stand down now, or I'll destroy the box."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

The battlesuit leader says "Alright, we are powering down, don't destroy the box, repeat we are powering down." The battlesuits go limp and all functions cease.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2005)

Alisson appears on the scene, out of breath as she makes it to the back.  _Wow, these guys are capable of a lot of destruction..._  As she surveys the area though, she sees her comrades on the ground.  _$%#@_

Before she could think she makes her way to Sebastian and checks to see if he's alright.  After doing so she stands protectively over him, prepared to mentally destroy anyone who attacks them.

Edit-Will use a Hero point for Ref save for Evasion if a 10 or less is rolled.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

...thank goodness ...gotta keep up the front though, no matter how much this hurts. she thinks as a couple of the blisters rupture from the intense heat. Her eyes water, but she keeps the flames held ready.

"Sam, Allison, do me a favor and get Ricky over here. He's a big strong guy so he can take this new kid with us."

Addressing the battle-suits again. "We're leaving. If you follow or attempt to intercept ambush us, the box will be destroyed." She narrows her eyes. "Don't test my will in this matter... I assure you that I've been through more than you could imagine..."

As soon as the others are ready, she begins making her way back to the elevator.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

You hear Raven's voice over the din of the cityscape. "End simulation, then Sandlot comes to and strectchs. You did well, come to my quarters for your reward, also if I'm not their make yourself confortable, I know I will. Darkhome out." The city scape then vanishes before your eyes, you see that you have only been in one room that hole mission."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

Trina sits down, takes stock of her scorched clothing and the slagged braclet. "Fat lot of good you did." She tosses it aside.

Making sure that her private areas are all covered she looks around at everyone. "Looks like we did it right guys." She looks pleased. "I'm going to go hit the showers and try to cool off. I'll meet you in Raven's office after I get some more clothes."

She hurries off toward the elevator.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "What the heck!" she thinks as the truck levitates. Then, assessing the situation. "Sam, we're too spread out. You handle these guys with Ricky and Allison. I'll retrieve the box, try to avoid killing them if you can, we're the good guys after all."




_Who named you the bloody queen?_ Sam turns to snag the box from the motorcycle rider as Trina gets the battlesuits to power down.



> You hear Raven's voice over the din of the cityscape. "End simulation, then Sandlot comes to and strectchs. You did well, come to my quarters for your reward, also if I'm not their make yourself confortable, I know I will. Darkhome out." The city scape then vanishes before your eyes, you see that you have only been in one room that hole mission."




"Great," Sam says flatly.



> Making sure that her private areas are all covered she looks around at everyone. "Looks like we did it right guys." She looks pleased. "I'm going to go hit the showers and try to cool off. I'll meet you in Raven's office after I get some more clothes."




"I'm overdressed as it is," Sam says satisfiedly, without a drop of sweat in evidence. A few sparks shoot off him as he floats about an inch above the ground to the elevator and straight to Raven's office.


----------



## perivas (Jan 28, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Sandlot however gets hit in the chest and gets lifted off his feet and smashs into the ground (stunned).




_OOC: Don't I get a chance to deflection that attack?  Or did I fail in doing so?_

Sandlot grumbles about something inaudible and heads to Darkholme's office as well.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2005)

"You okay?"  Alisson says to Sandlot.  "This kid here needs some help, but I think he'll come to soon."  She kneels down and lays Sebastian's head on her lap.

_Jeez, they're pretty serious here.  I'm glad that Trina took charge, I guess, but that also means that I really didn't contribute much today.  Hrm...and what about this kid here?  He looks just about as messed up as some of the gang back home, heh.

Home..._  Envy thinks.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 29, 2005)

Sebastian wakes as sees this strange looking goth chic looking down with his head on her lap.  _What kind of messed up heaven is this?_is the first thought that flutters through his semi-consciousness as he rouses awake.

"Son of a...Who are you?" He gets up from her lap, rubbing the spot where he got drilled by the stun blaster.  _Those guys must have seen me, despite my invisibility.  Gotta be more careful._

He walks a few paces, getting his legs back under him.  He looks at the girl.  _I thought I was somewhere not in Manhattan.  Where did SHIELD get this goth chic from?  She must have been selected to scare people._  "Well, hi, I guess.  SHIELD must have selected you for some special reason too, huh?  Why are you looking at me like that...do you read minds or something freaky like that?"  

He reaches his hand down to shake, "I'm the Poltergeist by the way." _Help me God, I'm in hell._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 29, 2005)

Trina changes clothes, applies some pain-killing mostirizing cream, and wraps up her hands and arms in bandages to aid the healing. She then makes her way to Raven's office to meet the others.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC-I should have mentioned this in the OOC thread but Alisson, the form Envy has taken right now, is basically your standard, pretty, clique-y, "nice" girl.  Perhaps you were thinking of Trina with the all-black thing going on? 

"Can't read them, just stop or snuff them." Alisson says with a smirk, he seems to be looking at her weirdly, but she hid this knowledge gleaned and responded with some amount of cheerfulness, "Pleased to meet you, Poltergeist, my name is Alisson."

"We completed the training program shortly after you got knocked out.  Raven just called us to her office, do you feel well enough to go?"


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 30, 2005)

When you get to Darkhome's office it looks the same as it did before. She is dressed in a skin tight tank-top, and a micro-mini skirt. She looks, to put it simply, like a slut. "Hello everyone, I'm glad to see you have completed your first exercize, now before we begin your reward, does anyone want to guess what it is, I'l give you a hint, it would be something that Sebastion would like." She then bends over to pick up a file, letting you see her.. well you get the picture, she's acting unlke she did last time you met her.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 30, 2005)

> She then bends over to pick up a file, letting you see her.. well you get the picture, she's acting unlke she did last time you met her.




Sam doesn't even blink, "Is this the kind of reward that's going to smart when we use the loo? Because really, just buy me a book or something." 

"Oh right. I meant to ask: does this school field any sport teams?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 30, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> She then bends over to pick up a file, letting you see her.. well you get the picture, she's acting unlke she did last time you met her.




Trina looks annoyed. The temperature radiating off of her, always about 5 degrees above room temperature, rises dramatically as all withing 5 feet of her ('cept Sam of course) begin to sweat (its like being next to s space heater).

"Maybe a pair of underwear..." she says under her breath.

She watches Ricky out of the corner of her eye to see how he'll react.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 31, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> She then bends over to pick up a file, letting you see her.. well you get the picture, she's acting unlke she did last time you met her.




_She does look nice, I'll give her that._

ooc - I did assume that alisson and envy looked alike, oops on my part.   

"Excuse me miss Raven but why are we here? None of this makes any sense.  You kidnap us, put us through this rediculous test, and for what?  To parade in front of us like a common slut I saw all the time on the street corners of Manhattan?  I don't mind lookin, and I'm sure you'll somehow get the dark blood of icey here" -- points finger at the man in blue -- "raised, but I must say that this is not what I expected I signed on for ... I mean, when SHIELD kidnapped me from my home and put me in this place with these four *pause* ... teammates I happen to be assigned to."

Sebastian sits back in the chair, slumped in it, partially leering at Raven, partially analyzing the rest and wondering what they all take of this.

A few seconds pass, then he leans over towards the girl radiating the extreme heat and whispers in her ear, "You know, you could cool your jets right now, I don't want to sweat before our next workout together."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

Trina flushes, obviously embarassed. and the temperature rises again. "Y'know, some of us are here of our own free will."  She gets up an walks to the corner where she leans up against the wall. She begins breathing deeply  with her eyes closed. The temperature ebbs, though it's still hot.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 31, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Trina flushes, obviously embarassed. and the temperature rises again. "Y'know, some of us are here of our own free will." She gets up an walks to the corner where she leans up against the wall. She begins breathing deeply with her eyes closed. The temperature ebbs, though it's still hot.




I few sparks crackle in the air as Sam says, "Quite right. So now what is our reward? You didn't kidnap this guy just for our benefit, I presume."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 31, 2005)

Darkhome says "Why your reward is another test, but of a rather different nature" she says standing up and hitting a button on her desk. "Also, rule number one, never let your gard down, that my friends is why I was doing that. Sweet Dreams." Knockout gas floods the room, and you all black out. 


When you come to, you find that you are all in a small cell with no furnishings at all except for a small toilet. Also as you look around you realize that you, along with everyone else is stripped completly naked except for a small collar around your necks. You hear Darkhome's voice "This is a test to see how well you can resist interegation, you won't be able to use your powers for this test, note that all interigation won't invove physical torture. Also the people tasked with the interigation our your fellow classmates. You must last without revailing that the code word is 47, alright. Darkhome out"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

Covering herself with her hands, Trina flushes. _...what have I gotten myself into..._

"...sounds simple enough guys. We simply don't tell them anything."

OOC: Pete, we can't use our powers as in, we're not *supposed* to use our powers or be can't use our powers (i.e., they've been *neutralized*)?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 31, 2005)

You can't hence the collar


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

Trina tries 'lighting up' experementally... it doesn't work. She feels for in internal core of power and finds herself cut off from it. She smiles. "For the first time in years, I'm not hot." she says to no one in particular.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 31, 2005)

Meltdown, you hear a male voice coming from a loudspeaker in your cell "My, my, your the first one up, don't you look nice without any of those combersome clothes on. I can tell we're going to have a lot of fun with you and that body. Espesilly in that area below your chest and above your legs. We already are flipping coins to see which one of us gets to screw you first. Also we have some fun games planned for you. Ya know you are near perfect, except for that hair 'round your privates, we'll have to do something about that, won't we boys."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2005)

PPP, I got a report that the above post was offensive…  I haven’t read from the beginning of the thread but my first observation is that I can see why someone would take offensive to this…

The game needs to go in a holding formation and you can all, along with me, discuses it in the OOC thread.

Very Respectfully,
BS
PbP moderator


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC: I know I have offened some people, so if anyone wnats to quit the game I will understand.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

Let us now return to the in-character thread, shall we.


----------



## perivas (Feb 1, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> She then bends over to pick up a file, letting you see her.. well you get the picture, she's acting unlke she did last time you met her.




At this sight, Ricky removes his baseball cap in a strange show of respect and swallows down a very audible gulp.  He then grins...until he falls unconscious due to the knockout gas.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 1, 2005)

The gas took Sam while he was inhaling to say something else. Speaking with the only time he really inhaled, but it was enough.

When he woke, Sam immediately felt the collar around his neck. _Not getting that off any time soon. So this is a test, right. Don't tell them the magic number. Got it._

Only then did Sam notice his clothing was missing. "Bloody *%&#! He awkwardly backed up against a wall and covered himself, though better of it, and hurriedly sat down on the toilet, covering up his lap with his arms. 

"I could take a right hate to this place," he says thinly, half to himself and thoroughly distracted by his nakedness. _Let's just give this a go, then._ Sam tries to connect with the collar using his powers.

OOC: Presuming nothing happens...

"Points for brains." Sam looks about the walls, feeling both incredibly exposed and very closed in at once, keenly noticing the lack of current rushing through his body. He draws his legs up and wraps his arms around his knees protectively.

_It's just a locker room or somesuch. Nothing I've seen before, but perfectly normal. Only with cameras probably._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2005)

_Sh*t_  Envy thinks as her eyes close without her permission and her body meets the solid floor.

She wakes up, somewhat groggily.  She looks down at herself, and then at her companions.  _That Raven is one sadistic b*tch._  She then looks at the curled up Sam and blushing Trina, herself unphased by any shame or worry about dignity.  She doesn't take any steps to cover her skin but remains in a sitting position. _Flesh is flesh.  These guys are all so bashful, but I guess I'm used to it from changing forms so much.  I guess skin is like clothing to me._

Envy tugs at her collar exploratively, finding it too tight for her liking. She then gives the cell's camera the finger.  _Well at least I'm still Allison, who knows what kind of trouble I would have gotten into if they knew who I really was...Now what would Alisson do in a situation like this?  I don't really know so I guess it wouldn't hurt to act like myself._

"Are you guys alright?  You aren't hurt any-just collared-right?"  She says calmly to her fellow cell-mates.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 1, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Are you guys alright?  You aren't hurt any-just collared-right?"  She says calmly to her fellow cell-mates.





"I'm pissed off is what I am.  What the hell is going on here?"  

Sebastian now, formerly Poltergeist, starts to pace back and forth across the small room.  His hands grip the collar, trying to pull it off, to no avail.  "Get this damn thing off me!"  

He had awoken a few seconds previously, lying on the floor naked, the only thing he heard is what Allison asked.  Now, exposed to all, they can see that he has a tattoo on his back right shoulder, of a knife with a snake wrapped around it, it's fangs tipped with small drops of red blood, and his right nipple is pierced.  

Even more pissed, he tried to become intangible, and couldn't.  "What?  What the hell happened to my powers?"

He struggled a couple times to use each, failing to become invisible and using his telekinetic powers.  Giving up with futility, he stumbled over to the corner and sat in the corner, ignoring the cold the floor is producing.  _They got me._ 

Thinking on it, the irony of his thoughts, he suddenly burst out laughing.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

The loudspeaker turns on again and that same male voice says "What's the matter Sam, a little bashful, well we can cure that, we'll be coming for two of you very soon. I know you'll be one of the two Sam, but I don't know which chick to take. Well you'll soon find out."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 1, 2005)

> "Are you guys alright?  You aren't hurt any-just collared-right?"  She says calmly to her fellow cell-mates.




"I've been better," Sam says gruffly.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 1, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> The loudspeaker turns on again and that same male voice says "What's the matter Sam, a little bashful, well we can cure that, we'll be coming for two of you very soon. I know you'll be one of the two Sam, but I don't know which chick to take. Well you'll soon find out."




"Bugger off," Sam tells the voice, not entirely convincingly.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Seeing the other's reactions. Trina closes her eyes _...well, you gotta be strong. I remember those marine-wannabes at school talking about POWs... if you're weak, they keep torturing you. So you gotta be tough... you can be tough Trina._ The chuckles inwardly _...reminds me of high-school actually._

She opens her eyes. "Nobody say anything, no matter what happens to the rest of us. Give the devil an inch and he'll take a mile." She lowers her hands, and though she blushes, the she doesn't cover herself. _...after all, no one's going to be looking at me with Allison around[/i__]. 

"Get over being naked Sam. You're just giving them a weapon to use against you."_


----------



## perivas (Feb 1, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Nobody say anything, no matter what happens to the rest of us. Give the devil an inch and he'll take a mile."




Ricky was never one to feel ashamed of the appearance of his body.  So when Trina spoke to keep the pretense of this exercise going, he stood up and responded in an angry voice, complete with a pointed finger.   "And why the hell not?  The exercise is over as soon as we talk right?  And this exercise seems pretty pointless to me, or do you disagree and enjoy sitting around here naked and powerless?"  He then waits for a good enough excuse from her.  "And leave Sam alone, he's uncomfortable enough as is."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

The loundspeaker chimes on again "We have made a desion on which one o' you chick's to take, I think I'll take Meltdown with Sam, I hope you ain't afraid o' losin your virginity, cause' if your still a virgin you won't be after we're done wid you. Oh yes, you two are goin' to get up close in personal with each other, then with us." The voice says then laughs out loud.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Trina flushes with anger at Ricky. "You seem to think you're playing baseball with some nice guys who'll let you cry foul or give you a second chance... well, you aren't okay. We're up against people who are out to kill us."  She stands.

"Grow up Mr. Baseball!"

She hangs her head a little at the announcement. "I don't hold any of you responsible for anything that happens here. And I hope you feel likewise... these are extenuating circumstances."


----------



## perivas (Feb 1, 2005)

Ricky returns Trina's shouting in kind.  "Mr. Baseball?  Mr. Baseball?  What's wrong with it?  At least my priorities aren't screwed up like yours.  What's the secret number worth to you?  You don't even know what it means.  It's fine, if you enjoy this S&M bit, but you should ask the others before making a one-sided decision.  Sam, you want this?"  Ricky turns and looks directly at Sam to gauge his reaction.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2005)

Alisson speaks in a barely audible whisper to Ricky, "I don't think these guys are actually kidding around, they kidnapped this kid," she points to Sebastian, "So what makes you think that they won't just 'dispose' of us if we don't prove our worth?  I'm not any more excited about being a part of this sick game than you are but we don't know if there could be consequences for spilling the number."

_Despite all of Trina's brave words recently I don't think she could handle whatever the interragators have in store for her...should I risk my neck for her?_  Envy feels a pang of guilt, but dismisses it.  _No, I won't.  I don't even know her so why should it matter to me?_

"Keep strong, Trina." Alisson says, somewhat resignedly.  "If they're gonna separate us, let's make them work for it.  We should stay at the back wall, with Trina and Sam behind us.  Who knows, we might get lucky?"  Regardless if people like the idea or not, Alisson moves over towards Sam and puts a comforting hand on his shoulder.


----------



## perivas (Feb 1, 2005)

"I'm looking for the sufferer's opinion.  Well, Sam?  Is this what you want?  Is it worth to you?"


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 1, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> She hangs her head a little at the announcement. "I don't hold any of you responsible for anything that happens here. And I hope you feel likewise... these are extenuating circumstances."




Chuckling in the corner a bit, mainly to himself at this whole situation, Sebastian just stays in the corner where he planted his butt.

"Oh wow, miss heat.  You sure hit it on the nail.  Extenuating circumstances my a$$.  This is pathetic is what it is.  First, they kidnap us...well, I guess some of you were stupid enough to join of your own accord, like the army.  Second, they put us against some dumb simulation in their holographic room.  Now, we are stuck here in a situation we are hopeless in.  Why do I say hopeless?  Because they have nullified us.  Our powers.  How often do they plan on us getting captured to the point where we won't have access to our powers?  Then they are gonna have us f**k each other, and for what?"  Sebastian pauses a bit, taking a breath to collect his thoughts, and laughed some more.

"Admit it Sam, you wouldn't mind doing Trina if it turns your skin a lighter shade of blue.  Her heat, your coolness.  The perfect match, so don't complain about it."

"And I just thought of a new number to tell them.  Sixty-nine."


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 1, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "If they're gonna separate us, let's make them work for it.  We should stay at the back wall, with Trina and Sam behind us.  Who knows, we might get lucky?"  Regardless if people like the idea or not, Alisson moves over towards Sam and puts a comforting hand on his shoulder.




...this is continuation after she says this and moves over to Sam...

"Awe, aren't you the lucky one Sam.  Two girls to warm you up."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

_...these jerks can't even see the point of the excercise._ She shakes her head. Trina looks levely at everyone, lingering for a moment on Sam, but says nothing.


----------



## perivas (Feb 2, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "Awe, aren't you the lucky one Sam.  Two girls to warm you up."




Ricky looks from Sam to Poltergeist to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Poltergeist to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Trina, back to Sam to Allison, then to Trina to Allison to Trina to Allison.  For a second, you thought you saw a fleeting physical sign of arousal....


----------



## Samnell (Feb 2, 2005)

> "Get over being naked Sam. You're just giving them a weapon to use against you."




"I'm fine with being naked. I'm not fine with being naked in front of you," Sam snaps, curling up more tightly on the toilet.



> "And leave Sam alone, he's uncomfortable enough as is."





"I don't need your-"




> The loundspeaker chimes on again "We have made a desion on which one o' you chick's to take, I think I'll take Meltdown with Sam, I hope you ain't afraid o' losin your virginity, cause' if your still a virgin you won't be after we're done wid you. Oh yes, you two are goin' to get up close in personal with each other, then with us." The voice says then laughs out loud.




"I'm not raping anyone!" Sam says with sudden certitude. He swallows heavily. "But you do what you need to do," he tells Meltdown.



> "Keep strong, Trina." Alisson says, somewhat resignedly.  "If they're gonna separate us, let's make them work for it. We should stay at the back wall, with Trina and Sam behind us. Who knows, we might get lucky?"  Regardless if people like the idea or not, Alisson moves over towards Sam and puts a comforting hand on his shoulder.




Sam flinches away, taking his cold skin out of reach, "Please don't touch me."



> "I'm looking for the sufferer's opinion.  Well, Sam?  Is this what you want?  Is it worth to you?"





Sam swallows heavily again. He whispers something to himself in German and rocks slightly. "I don't see how we have any choice."




> "Admit it Sam, you wouldn't mind doing Trina if it turns your skin a lighter shade of blue. Her heat, your coolness. The perfect match, so don't complain about it."




"My skin is white, dumkopf. My hair is blue. Mein Haar ist blau. Mes cheveux sont bleus. The stuff on my head," Sam barks. He tugs on his slightly curly blue hair to make the point."How'd they end up putting you in my class?"



> "Awe, aren't you the lucky one Sam.  Two girls to warm you up."




"I'm not looking forward to it," Sam says grimly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2005)

> Sam flinches away, taking his cold skin out of reach, "Please don't touch me."




"I'm sorry."  Alisson says, honestly.



> "Awe, aren't you the lucky one Sam. Two girls to warm you up."




Alisson stares Sebastian in the eyes with a slightly hurt glare.  Her eyes don't seem to be as bright as they did before but they're still a captivating shade of green.



> Ricky looks from Sam to Poltergeist to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Poltergeist to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Trina to Allison, back to Sam to Trina, back to Sam to Allison, then to Trina to Allison to Trina to Allison. For a second, you thought you saw a fleeting physical sign of arousal....




...and then arches an eyebrow at Ricky before turning back to Sebastian, You didn't seem to be complaining about the training when you were helping out with the holographic mission, despite you getting your ass kicked.  Honestly, I don't even know why I even bothered to try and protect you."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

"..." Trina looks at Sam. "...I will ...Just don't lose focus of the reason we're here. We can do things that no other people in the world can do. We're being asked to use our abilities to help those weaker than ourselves. We'll probobly all die a horrible, demeaning death somewhere along the way but I, for one, intend to take out as many of the bad guys as I can before my ticket is punched."

She stands and leans against the wall with a look of fierce determination on her face. "I'm willing to do whatever is necessary to succeed."

She glances over at Ricky and Sebastian. "...Cute, very cute." She looks disgusted. "When we go out on missions, people's lives are in the balance. Maybe you should respect that and stop kidding around. This is serious stuff!" 

"...but maybe you need to kill a few people to learn that ...I know I did."


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 2, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> She glances over at Ricky and Sebastian. "...Cute, very cute." She looks disgusted. "When we go out on missions, people's lives are in the balance. Maybe you should respect that and stop kidding around. This is serious stuff!"




"Well, don't you sound like the altruistic girl scout, all perfect and all.  Who died and made you mother teresa?  You want to talk about serious stuff, I'll tell you what's serious.  They put me down here with a goodie tooshoo like you without a cigarette, now that's serious."  He grinned at her, more like a smirk.  

_I can't believe all this is happening.  First I get kidnapped, get sent on a wild goose chase into a damn computer simulation.  Then I get conned by a nice piece of a**, knocked out with knockout gas.  Wake up here, butt a** naked with these four losers.  At least SHIELD had the decency to put me in a room with two hotties._

ooc - oops, I thought his skin was a light shade of blue, like a blue-white.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 2, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> [Alisson stares Sebastian in the eyes with a slightly hurt glare.
> 
> 
> ...and then arches an eyebrow at Ricky before turning back to Sebastian, You didn't seem to be complaining about the training when you were helping out with the holographic mission, despite you getting your ass kicked.  Honestly, I don't even know why I even bothered to try and protect you."




Turning his attention to Alisson, "And when did I get my ass kicked.  I fail to see it.  From what I understand, we were put in a situation, much like this one, without too much knowledge before hand.  The mission was stacked against us from the beginning.  Plus, we didn't know each other, and still don't, and I really don't care.  You didn't help me because you didn't know I was there.  I helped you all out, not the other way around."

_This girl has obviously lived a sheltered life for too long.  She needs to get out more, find a guy..._ *his eyeballs flash between the two girls, showing a quick smile*  _or a girl, and live a little._

"But, if it will make you feel better, why don't you come sit next to me and put my head in your lap again.  We can pass the time doing funner things than to argue."  *winked at Alisson*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

Trina snorts derisivly. "...boys..."

She starts walking the perimeter of the room, trying to get a feel for it's construction (and pointedly ignore Sebastion).


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Outside you hear the sound of gunfire and yells, then Nick Fury comes in and you feel your collars deactivateand clothes appear on your body, Nick is backed up by several SHIELD troopers. He says "Kids, this wasn't a SHIELD sanctioned training excersize, and Ms. Darkhome is a traitor. I'm sorry for this and we have Darkhome in costidy. She planned to kill you and say it was death caused by the excersize."


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 2, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Outside you hear the sound of gunfire and yells, then Nick Fury comes in and you feel your collars deactivateand clothes appear on your body, Nick is backed up by several SHIELD troopers. He says "Kids, this wasn't a SHIELD sanctioned training excersize, and Ms. Darkhome is a traitor. I'm sorry for this and we have Darkhome in costidy. She planned to kill you and say it was death caused by the excersize."




Poltergeist is up in a flash, as fast as he can be, "WHAT!"  was all he got out before he let loose a powerful blast of kinetic force focused on the spot in front of Nick Fury.  "How could this happen!" He yells, loosing his fury in the room.  After loosing it, he falls down to the floor, breathless and tired.

ooc - I an using Extra Effort to add Area effect on this, and then falling down due to fatigue.  He's really pissed and at the moment uncaring if this initial blast hurts anybody.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Fury says "Your regular classes will begin shortly, I'm sorry about what that &@$%& Darkhome put you through but she's on a one way trip to the Triskellon for interegation and a new home in a detencion cell"


----------



## perivas (Feb 2, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "We're being asked to use our abilities to help those weaker than ourselves."




"Weaker than ourselves?  Who's weaker than us?  We ain't got no special powers now!  You don't make any sense, but if you want to give up everything you have; go right ahead.  As for me, I came here to help people, not be someone's sadistic boy-toy."  He ignores Sebastian's antics and focuses his attention on Trina, who's apparently quite mentally disturbed and a much stronger potential threat.



			
				Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Fury says "Your regular classes will begin shortly, I'm sorry about what that &@$%& Darkhome put you through but she's on a one way trip to the Triskellon for interegation and a new home in a detencion cell"




Like the others, Ricky is surprised by the turn of events as well.  He seems much more cheerful and less angry when they are finally "rescued" by SHIELD.  He extends a heartfelt bit of gratitude, "Thank you for getting us out of this hellhole; we owe you one."

He looks to Trina and hesitates to speak, checking on her emotional state.  "See, Trina.  The world is filled with decent people, generally; even if the few are bad to the core."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

A blast of heat escapes and Trina's knees buckle as her power is restored to her. The floor beneath her begins to buckle and whine as it grows to a cherry-red beneath her feet. She clenches her hands as she seems to pour every ounce of self-control that she has into keeping the heat contained. After a few seconds it begins to subside, but the temperature within arms length of her stays heated at a nice 100 degrees Farenheight.



			
				perivas said:
			
		

> He looks to Trina and hesitates to speak, checking on her emotional state.  "See, Trina.  The world is filled with decent people, generally; even if the few are bad to the core."




She looks calm, controlled... too controlled. A trickle of blood seeps down her chin from where she'd accidentally bitten her lip. "This doesn't change anything. When people's lives are on the line you do whatever it takes... *what ever it takes!*" She rips her collar off angrily and it melts to slag in the heat of her anger. She storms from the room to before actually losing her temper... And gets blown off her feet by Poltergiest's outburst. 

Momentarily staggered she looks at the fallen teen and then at everyone else. "Someone take care of him... he needs to learn to control himself."

"Thank you Mr. Fury." she says, and she goes off to find a quiet corner away from everyone else where she releases her pent up energy in the form of her energy field and floats along on her thermals for a bit... you get the impression that if she doesn't release it every now and then, it gets out of control.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2005)

> Turning his attention to Alisson, "And when did I get my ass kicked. I fail to see it. From what I understand, we were put in a situation, much like this one, without too much knowledge before hand. The mission was stacked against us from the beginning. Plus, we didn't know each other, and still don't, and I really don't care. You didn't help me because you didn't know I was there. I helped you all out, not the other way around."




_Heh, interesting, this kid isn't as easy to manipulate as I thought he'd be...Good.  I like a challenge._

Alisson ignored Sebastian's further comments with a pout.  When they're rescued, she smiles with the obvious deactivation of their collars and takes her own off.  "Hey, wait a second, Darkhome wasn't exactly working alone on this.  Who were the voices on the inter-com?"  Her emerald-green eyes, now more intense, are narrowed as she looks at Nick Fury with slight suspicion.


----------



## perivas (Feb 3, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> [color=limegreen[color=sienna]"Hey, wait a second, Darkhome wasn't exactly working alone on this.  Who were the voices on the inter-com?"[/color]




Ricky chimes up in agreement.  "Good point!  Now, those guys I could use for batting practice."  He goes back to his casual self to demonstrate a few mock swings, complete with the proper footwork.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "..." Trina looks at Sam. "...I will ...Just don't lose focus of the reason we're here. We can do things that no other people in the world can do. We're being asked to use our abilities to help those weaker than ourselves. We'll probobly all die a horrible, demeaning death somewhere along the way but I, for one, intend to take out as many of the bad guys as I can before my ticket is punched."




Sam smiles weakly.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Outside you hear the sound of gunfire and yells, then Nick Fury comes in and you feel your collars deactivateand clothes appear on your body, Nick is backed up by several SHIELD troopers. He says "Kids, this wasn't a SHIELD sanctioned training excersize, and Ms. Darkhome is a traitor. I'm sorry for this and we have Darkhome in costidy. She planned to kill you and say it was death caused by the excersize."




Sam gasps raggedly and begins to unfold himself atop the toilet even as his clothes reappear. A storm of sparks shoot off his body. He grabs the collar in his left hand and pulls it free, dropping it to the floor.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> Like the others, Ricky is surprised by the turn of events as well. He seems much more cheerful and less angry when they are finally "rescued" by SHIELD. He extends a heartfelt bit of gratitude, "Thank you for getting us out of this hellhole; we owe you one."




"Everything," Sam agrees. _It was all real. It was all real. It was going to happen. Everything._ He looks on Fury and the SHIELD agents with newfound respect.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 3, 2005)

Fury replies "Ms. Walker, those voices were those of the other students that Darkhome managed to piece together from security camera's in the hallway's and classrooms." His phone beeps and he picks it up and says "This is Fury, (10 second pause) okay initiate procedure H2-002. (5 second pause) God $#@& it, activate the perimitor defenses, I don't want her getting out. (25 second pause) A hostage, what da ya mean she got a hostage. (15 second pause) Alright, let her go, I don't want Inferna killed, repeat let her go." Then he turns to you and says "Get back to your quarters, each of you"


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 3, 2005)

ooc - not to be a stickler or anything, but my character did let loose a full blast of kinetic force that would have slammed into everybody in the room, including myself, as soon as Fury entered the room and got done explaining.  

Sebastian picks himself up off the floor, ignoring everybody.  _Someday I will get my revenge on that woman, show her what I learned living on the streets._  He walks out of the room, giving Fury a hard glare, _you're lucky you bas*ard, and I hate you_, walks down the hallway and to his room.

_Let those losers handle it themselves,_ he sits on the bed, ignoring the blaring of alarms (if there are any), thinking back to everything that has happened over the last few hours.  _Why am I here?  The streets were better than this hellhole._

Feeling a bit of rage entering his mind, he screamed at no one, or everyone, "WHY AM I HERE?" and launched kinetic force into the nearby desk, smashing it against the wall and splintering it into many pieces of wood.  The desk lamp fell with a crash, also breaking.  

_Take it out of my bill._ was his last thought before he sucumbed to a confused and disturbing sleep.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

Trina damps down the heat with obvious effort. "Who's Inferna?"
She files off after everyone else back to her quarters.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC: The room is impact resistant, and Inferna is one of the teachers.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC: I know.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 4, 2005)

"Well then, Sam, I'd like to point out we were in no real danger then and that you weren't going to have to rape anyone-if that calms your nerves any.  As for me, We've had a long day and I'm going to go to sleep."  Alisson says as she marches out of the cell, holding her head up proudly.

When Envy makes it to her room she thoroughly checks the area for cameras, listening devices, and other spying gadgets, and then checks again.  Assuming she finds none, she locks herself in her bathroom and turns off the lights.

_Interesting day, today._  She thinks as she looks at Alisson in the mirror, her vision uninhibited by the darkness.  Her form then shifts to Sam's.  _This kid is pretty shy, but quite intelligent._

"Bugger off."  Sam says and then Envy laughs as her form turns to that of Trina's.

"...I will ...Just don't lose focus of the reason we're here. We can do things that no other people in the world can do. We're being asked to use our abilities to help those weaker than ourselves. We'll probobly all die a horrible, demeaning death somewhere along the way but I, for one, intend to take out as many of the bad guys as I can before my ticket is punched"

_What a know-nothing, selfless martyr.  At least she has good instincts._  Envy thinks as her face shifts and contorts and then melts to that of Ricky's.  She takes a few practice swings as she hops from foot to foot.

"It's Ricky Rantle at the plate...he's two for four this evening a triple at the bottom of the second. He's powerful switcher, something that Johnson has a bit of problem with.... And with a man on first and Rodriguez, a dangerously fast base-stealer, on second, he has his work cut out for him. Rantle is averaging 0.322 for the season and is the leader in RBIs for the Orioles this season...."

_This guy was pretty cute, if not fantastically bright.  He's sort of insightful, and isn't exactly your average jock...hrm, I don't know..._  And then her form shifts to Sebastian, then quickly back to Alisson's.  Her expression is grim.  _What is up with this guy?  He's not like the rest, he's a lot more...angry.  I wonder what his story is..._ 

She shifts back to her true self, Rebecca.  A tear streaks down her face.  She's not ugly, but only slightly pretty.  Her body is thin and willowy, like she'd break if she ventured into the world.  She pauses for a few seconds and remembers who she is (like she could ever forget with her memory) and then changed back to Alisson.

Envy walked back to her bed and eased herself onto it, replaying the events of the whole day over in her mind.  Darkhome probably had some ulterior motives, not just perverse ones, and there was more to Nick Fury than he would appear to be.  She didn't mind being imprisoned that much, except for that feeling of powerlessness...at least she got to know a bit more of everyone else's 'true', 'inner' 'selves' as well as their exterior selves...She grinned.  Not like she worried about that, being able to see through anything but flesh.  That night she would watch the others from her resting place, having noted which rooms they were in previously, as she thought about her own life.  She could see everything except for the future, and recall the past perfectly.  She examined her day once more before falling into blissful slumber.

(OOC-She only changed forms without assuming powers so no backlash or worrying about Trina's heat or similar.  Btw, sorry Acid Crash for misunderstanding/ignoring your post, it'd be kinda awkward to reverse now though so I won't edit my earlier post.)


----------



## perivas (Feb 4, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> ooc - not to be a stickler or anything, but my character did let loose a full blast of kinetic force that would have slammed into everybody in the room, including myself, as soon as Fury entered the room and got done explaining.




_OOC: If you wanted that to stick out, you had better cite some rules and make it more plain that this was an attack against everyone.  As is, since no one else reacted to it in that way, I'm going to simply ignore it as well.  Sorry about that.  It's better for you this way, as Ricky would have probably thrashed your butt while you were down._

When Fury starts talking on the phone and announcing the release of Raven, Ricky is clearly disturbed.  He looks to each of his fellow students to gauge their reactions after their day's traumatic experiences.  As everyone departs in a mostly composed fashion, Ricky makes an especial effort to seem calm, whistling proficiently the "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" tune.

After he finally gets in his room and closes the door, he falls slowly onto the floor and just lies there.  _That was some f$#%^! up s$#% today.  After you sure that you're in the right place?  I mean saving cats for Mrs. Turner might have been a bit of a bore; but at least, things made more sense.  Training exercises.  Torture.  Hostages.  Is this what working for SHIELD is all about?_  These thoughts persist and recycle themselves as he showers and then lies wide awake in bed.  Despite the exhausting ordeals of the day, it was a long time before sleep overcame him.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 4, 2005)

After a somewhat disturbing sleep, Sebastian awoke with a slight headache.  _Oh my god, what happened yesterday._  He stood, stretched, took a quick shower, and put on some clean clothes.  He purposly ignores the destroyed desk and desk lamp.

ooc - are we all given, or required, to wear uniforms while at the academy.  Or do we wear whatever we want?  If we are told to wear uniforms, he will wear it  *grudgingly*  

The door opened with a hiss, and as he took a step out into the hallway, his stomach began to grumble.  _Man, I'm hungry.  Haven't eaten in *mentally counts* at least a couple days._.  Feeling the pangs of hunger rip through his stomach, he walks the halls until he finds the cafeteria.  Seeing the selection, everything looks good.  He ends up with a nice, juicy steak, an omelette consisting of cheese, ham, and mushrooms, a glass of orange juice and coke, some hashbrowns along with a heavy dose of chili-cheese fries.  

Once his two trays are filled, he uses his telekinesis to carry them in front of him to an available table where he sits alone, ignoring others around him while he eats like a mad man.  _Well, at least SHIELD has good grub.  I can get used to this part of it._

Once his stomach is filled, cleaning both trays off, he glances around the room and gives it a good look for really the first time.  He checks out all the other personel, with his primary goal finding someone who might have a cigarette.  If anybody walks by, he'll ask them if he knows anyone who would have a cigarette he can get one from.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 4, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> _OOC: If you wanted that to stick out, you had better cite some rules and make it more plain that this was an attack against everyone.  As is, since no one else reacted to it in that way, I'm going to simply ignore it as well.  Sorry about that.  It's better for you this way, as Ricky would have probably thrashed your butt while you were down._




OOC: As well, Acid Crash, you would have had to turn Incorporeal (standard action; you don't have the *Free Action* extra) and then used your TK (another standard action). I think that the second you turned Incorporeal (you don't have the *Subtle extra*, so we all would have noticed), we would have had to roll initiative because we'd all start paying attention to you.
You should have then stated an attack action citing the power used, attack modifier (if necessary), and the power level of the attack.  I went with it, but didn't really pay too much attention to the possible damage as it was obvious, to me, that this was a roleplaying situation with no "real" effect on the game therefore actual saves and damage recording weren't really necessary. Note: I _did_ acknowledge that Poltergeist did use his powers.

Alone, in her room, Trina downs a liter of water without stopping to breath and cranks the A/C up to full before laying back on her bed. She doesn't bother to take her clothes off. _I've been naked enough for one day_, she thinks as she reflects upon the day's events.

_So Raven was a traiter huh? If she went through all the trouble of blowing her cover and trying to kill us, then we must have passed our initial test with flying colors._ That was a happy thought. _Sam and the others are probobly upset with me being "bossy" but that's okay... no one else seemed inclined to do anything about the bank situation... who cares what they think anyway... boys... immature boys..._ She curls up and cries herself to sleep.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 4, 2005)

ooc - none of my powers are linked, I switched that before the game started.  Turning Incorporeal is a Free action as listed in the power description on page 73, 2nd printing.

----

Sebastian continues to look around to see if anybody is smoking, or looks like they are about to go for one.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Well then, Sam, I'd like to point out we were in no real danger then and that you weren't going to have to rape anyone-if that calms your nerves any. As for me, We've had a long day and I'm going to go to sleep."  Alisson says as she marches out of the cell, holding her head up proudly.




_Except that we clearly were, which Fury just established. Stupid b%^*$._

Sam doesn't say anything as he goes back to his room. He tries to read, and plugs into an outlet just to see what will happen, but keeps coming back to the cell and replaying the whole incident.

_It was a simulation. But Raven meant it. So she would have done those things. Or killed us. Or something. How refined is the holographic equipment? Everything looked real. Powers behaved as they should. Everything felt real. Therefore, if they wanted to simulate a rape, even with a simulated teammate, they could have done it. Maybe she did intend to break us? And then Fury came and..._

After a while, Sam pulls out some batteries and compulsively drains and recharges them, just waiting for breakfast to come.


----------



## perivas (Feb 5, 2005)

Throughout the night, twisted versions of the day's events bombard Ricky's mind.  He tosses and turns ceaselessly and is awaken by an especially terrifying version of the nightmare in the morning.  He lets the sweat from his body dry a bit before getting up and showers again.  Still, he can't shake the thoughts of yesterday's events.

Befitting his mood, he slips on his baseball uniform-styled SHIELD uniform to head off to breakfast.  After gathering a healthy collection of edibles, he looks around to try to spot one of the others from yesterday's "exercise".


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 5, 2005)

Trina wakes in the morning and showers. She dresses in her usual black attire and ties her hair back with a single scarlet cord before heading to breakfast. 

After collecting some fruit and yoghurt she tries to find a seat next to a window. Where she stares outside without touching her food.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 5, 2005)

Alisson wakes up and puts on a standard, albeit tight-fitting, SHIELD uniform.  A quick alteration with her power's and her hair is picturesque-looking.  She soon makes her way downstairs, after all, it will be her first real day in the facility and she wouldn't want to miss that for the world.

She sees Sebastian first, but decides to ignore him for the moment.  She then spots Trina, but decides to leave her to herself as well.  Finally, seeing Ricky looking lost, Alisson tries to make eye contact with him.  She then pauses for a second before signaling him with a wave to come sit with her at a nearby, empty table.  She then sets down a tray modestly packed full of croussaints and fruits, taking the the time to wink at a few cute looking guys around her as she does so.

Envy takes everything in around her, every person, every face that she can.  She tries to get a feel for just how many people are mutants around her and attempts to recognize the instructors she was informed about the day before.


----------



## perivas (Feb 5, 2005)

Ricky accepts Allison's invitation and sits across from her.  After setting down the tray and himself, he claps his hands together and rubs them in anticipation.  "Looks delicious, doesn't it?"  He focuses and begins to take a few big bites, only to slow to a near halt in his pace of eating moments later.  After a hard swallow and a deluge of milk to wash down whatever was in his mouth, he looks up at Allison and quietly says, "About yesterday...I mean, you think that...that was what being in SHIELD is like?"  His voice betrays an obvious discomfort and timidity, quite unlike his usual friendly, cheery banter.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 5, 2005)

When morning comes, Sam dresses in a SHIELD uniform and wanders down to the cafeteria. He collects some cereal and chocolate milk, taking them to an empty table to eat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 5, 2005)

Allison smiles to Ricky as he sits down at the table.  She responds back to his statement, "Indeed." and then digs in to her breakfast with an equal amount of hunger.

She pauses a moment at his question, before responding.  "No...and yes.  Let me explain.  I highly doubt that your average day to day stuff will be anything like yesterday's events...but at the same time I have a feeling that we're being prepared for the worst, because there's a chance we'll, some day, run into a situation like that.  Yesterday was really...disturbing, but I'm in a way glad that you're equally creeped out about it as I am."

Alisson takes a moment to look at Ricky straight in the eye, before allowing her gaze to fall off to the side.  "I'm just curious as to how they expect us all to react right now, or what they plan for us to do today."  She shudders slightly and then looks down at her tray.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 5, 2005)

Sam spends several minutes watching Alisson and the others from a few tables away before finally rolling his eyes, gathering up his things, and coming over.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Alisson takes a moment to look at Ricky straight in the eye, before allowing her gaze to fall off to the side. "I'm just curious as to how they expect us all to react right now, or what they plan for us to do today."  She shudders slightly and then looks down at her tray.




"Can't be much worse than yesterday, can it?" he says into his cereal.


----------



## perivas (Feb 6, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Yesterday was really...disturbing, but I'm in a way glad that you're equally creeped out about it as I am."




Ricky breathes a sigh of relief that he wasn't the only one struggling with the issues from yesterday.  _Allison had seemed a bit dismissive.  Trina had seemed a bit extreme.  Sebastian had seemed a bit too comfortable.  And Samnell had seemed a bit...a bit...a bit...._  He lets these thoughts drop and continues to work through his rather large breakfast.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "I'm just curious as to how they expect us all to react right now, or what they plan for us to do today."




Ricky swallows and then smiles with a knowing optimism.  "A real good ballgame.  Preferably, one with Yanks in it."  He beams at the possibility.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 6, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> Ricky swallows and then smiles with a knowing optimism.  "A real good ballgame.  Preferably, one with Yanks in it."  He beams at the possibility.




Sam shrugs, "I'd rather do than watch."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2005)

_Sam, sam, sam, you're cramping my style._  Envy thinks as the pale-skinned teen interrupted her dialogue with Ricky.  _It was going so pleasantly, too..._  Barring the fact that she had to fight back the urge to roll her eyes at the baseball player's inevitable metaphor of life to the great American game of course. Instead she allowed a coy smile to appear on Alisson's pretty face in response.

"We've been through a lot together already, but yet we scarcely know each other.  Why don't you both tell me a little about yourselves?"  Alisson asks with a sincere tone.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 7, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "We've been through a lot together already, but yet we scarcely know each other. Why don't you both tell me a little about yourselves?"  Alisson asks with a sincere tone.




"All right," Sam agrees and pauses for a minute, considering where to begin. "I'm legally a citizen of the United States of America, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, and the Federal Republic of Germany. My parents are both professors at Empire State. He teaches medieval lit and history. She teaches physics."

"My father's family lives in and around Cambridge. My mother's is spread around some more, but those I know are all from Hamburg and go back centuries with the obvious exception of the Forties to the Sixties." Sam's Star of David floats up for a few moments to make the point. "So I have maternal relations in Denmark and the UK, but we're quite out of touch.

"I'm sixteen years of age and speak German fluently. My French is fair to good, but the accent could use work. You may remember from yesterday. I enjoy science and computers, and I've decided I want to investigate sport if this school offers any. I also believe my body may be on the path to becoming abiotic, which would be interesting."


----------



## perivas (Feb 7, 2005)

A confused expression appears on Ricky's face at Sam's self-assessment."Abio...what?  Do that mean you're dying or something?  Seems a real pity at only sixteen years of age.  Not to mention a waste of your linguistic talents."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 7, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> A confused expression appears on Ricky's face at Sam's self-assessment."Abio...what? Do that mean you're dying or something? Seems a real pity at only sixteen years of age. Not to mention a waste of your linguistic talents."




"Abiotic. Not living. It's not exactly the same thing as dying. I don't need to sleep or breathe. My biology is increasingly dominated by inorganic compounds. Not requiring rest or respiration is already missing a few of the main characteristics of life. I also haven't noticeably aged a day in a year. It seems like the logical conclusion," Sam explains.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

_Everthing used to be so simple... go to school, keep your head down, pay attention is Ms. Ruger's class, don't fall asleep in Mr. Kabuud's class, don't use the 2nd floor lavatory or Romy would torment you all day long, don't star at the football players 'cause then the other kids would tease... don't kill your classmates or anyone else for that matter..._ she frowns at that thought and looks down at her food. She take a bite experementally and looks around noting the congregation of Ricky, Sam, and Allison.

_Those are the only people I know around here. I guess I can't afford to alienate them. Day number 2. Lets try this again._ She picks up her tray and makes her way to the others.

"Mind if I sit down?" she asks.

"What's abiotic mean? ...oh. Does that bother you at all or or do you just get used to it? What do you do at night if you don't sleep?" She pauses. "Sorry, that's a personal question. You don't need to answer it." She gives a tenative smile.


----------



## perivas (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricky shifts himself and his tray a bit, pats the bench and offers it to Trina, "Please, feel free to park here.  Sam was just explaining all of that to us."  He shifts his eyes back to Sam and asks, "How do you know you haven't aged?  You mean that you haven't grown any, right?  Or is it your hair and stuff?"


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 7, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> He shifts his eyes back to Sam and asks, "How do you know you haven't aged?  You mean that you haven't grown any, right?  Or is it your hair and stuff?"




"It means that he doesn't age, bleed, sleep, breath."  Sebastian gave up on the cigarette, for now, seeing the conglamaration of others sitting at this table.  The fact that they avoided him didn't stop him from making his presence known, regardless if some of the others wanted him there or not.

He stood next to the table, reappearing from being invisible and telekinetically grabbing the nearest orange juice from a nearby table, placing it on the table in front of him.  Then he flicks a finger, pulling a chair from another table, sliding it across the floor, and sits in it as the group looks at him.  

Taking a quick swallow, "What Ricky?  Never went to school, or did you just always stay the jock you pretend to be?  Let me say this in lamens terms you may understand.  Ever seen the movie Highlander?  Ya know, the Immortal who never ages.  Well, that is what our good bloodless fellow Sam has become, but even more so.  We could take this knife to his skin, but he won't bleed.  His body doesn't age, he will always look the same for the rest of his life, am I right Sam?  If I am wrong, speak up.  He doesn't need to breath and sleep, his body is accustomed to running 24/7, no need to recharge it with sleep."

_Man, these guys are a bunch of morons.  Well, they'd have to be if they willingly joined this farce of a company.  SHIELD, come on, why would anybody join?  It's like joining the military looking for real military intelligence.  It doesn't exist._

After a brief psuse to drink more orange juice, he continued, "And since we are getting all cozy getting to know each other, so we get this over with and never have to go through this again.  I am Poltergeist, formerly a Ghost of Manhattan and gang member, formerly the son of a now dead set of parents who got themselves killed by being stupid, now a kidnapped member of SHIELD.  Inquiring minds want to know is why did the four of you willingly join this farce of an organization?"


----------



## perivas (Feb 8, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "I am Poltergeist, formerly a Ghost of Manhattan and gang member, formerly the son of a now dead set of parents who got themselves killed by being stupid, now a kidnapped member of SHIELD."




Ricky just raises an eyebrow at Sebastian's rude interruption.  "That's nice.  Whatever."  He then turns back to Sam."Now, what were you saying, Sam?"


----------



## Samnell (Feb 8, 2005)

> "What's abiotic mean? ...oh. Does that bother you at all or or do you just get used to it? What do you do at night if you don't sleep?" She pauses. "Sorry, that's a personal question. You don't need to answer it." She gives a tenative smile.




"Same thing any boy my age does," Sam smiles and pauses just a second or so, "I read and play with computers."



> Ricky shifts himself and his tray a bit, pats the bench and offers it to Trina, "Please, feel free to park here.  Sam was just explaining all of that to us."  He shifts his eyes back to Sam and asks, "How do you know you haven't aged?  You mean that you haven't grown any, right?  Or is it your hair and stuff?"[/color]





"Near as I can tell, I weigh now exactly what I did the day I got my powers. I have the same height and a more or less identical appearance. That's pretty exceptional for an adolescent male with proper nutrition."




> Taking a quick swallow, "What Ricky? Never went to school, or did you just always stay the jock you pretend to be? Let me say this in lamens terms you may understand. Ever seen the movie Highlander? Ya know, the Immortal who never ages. Well, that is what our good bloodless fellow Sam has become, but even more so. We could take this knife to his skin, but he won't bleed. His body doesn't age, he will always look the same for the rest of his life, am I right Sam? If I am wrong, speak up. He doesn't need to breath and sleep, his body is accustomed to running 24/7, no need to recharge it with sleep."




"You've got the idea."



> After a brief psuse to drink more orange juice, he continued, "And since we are getting all cozy getting to know each other, so we get this over with and never have to go through this again. I am Poltergeist, formerly a Ghost of Manhattan and gang member, formerly the son of a now dead set of parents who got themselves killed by being stupid, now a kidnapped member of SHIELD. Inquiring minds want to know is why did the four of you willingly join this farce of an organization?"




"It seemed like a good excuse to use my powers all of the time," Sam shrugs, "And anyway, why not? My parents were starting to get a bit weird about things too."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

"I'm Trina. One of the trainers decided to call me Meltdown... partly cause of the energies I generate and partly because what those energies are doing to me." She pauses a bit and looks at the floor. "When I was 7 my powers manifested for the first time and I killed my mother... a tear rolls down her cheek. I guess I just sort of psychologically rejected them for the next 7 years."

"The doctors here tell me that I need to release the energies I have or they start eating away at me from the inside out. They do that constantly anyway, but if I don't let them out then the process accelerates."

She looks up. "From what I can tell, I generate an incredibly hot form of plasma that doesn't burn so much as it simply discorporates whatever solid matter it encounters... whatever that means. All I know is that its hot, it burns me when I use it, and that it's slowly killing me."

She frowns. "A few months ago I got caught in a fight between some vigilantes and some other guys. They all had powers and one of them took me hostage. The stress was enough to remove my psychological blocks and I destroyed a large chunk of my town." A look of stubborn determination crosses her face. "I'm here to try to learn how to control my powers, save lives, and to take out as many vigilante terrorists as I can."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> She frowns. "A few months ago I got caught in a fight between some vigilantes and some other guys. They all had powers and one of them took me hostage. The stress was enough to remove my psychological blocks and I destroyed a large chunk of my town." A look of stubborn determination crosses her face. "I'm here to try to learn how to control my powers, save lives, and to take out as many vigilante terrorists as I can."




"And here I just took a header into a pool of supercold molybdenum and silicon hexaflouride," Sam offers.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> She frowns. "A few months ago I got caught in a fight between some vigilantes and some other guys. They all had powers and one of them took me hostage. The stress was enough to remove my psychological blocks and I destroyed a large chunk of my town." A look of stubborn determination crosses her face. "I'm here to try to learn how to control my powers, save lives, and to take out as many vigilante terrorists as I can."




"That was you?  I saw reports of that on television.  I'm glad I wasn't in that part of town when you went off."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Acid Crash said:
			
		

> "That was you? I saw reports of that on television. I'm glad I wasn't in that part of town when you went off."




Trina blushes and the temperature jumps a few degrees. She downs a glass of ice water and the heatwave subsides. After large audible <GULP!> she smiles shyly. "Yeah, that was me."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 10, 2005)

Envy, a SHIELD agent comes towards you and asks "Sorry to distrub you but I have some information that I belive you would like to know. If you could please come over here so that we can talk privatley."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 11, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Envy, a SHIELD agent comes towards you and asks "Sorry to distrub you but I have some information that I belive you would like to know. If you could please come over here so that we can talk privatley."




Sam looks curiously at Alisson and eats a spoonful of cereal.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 11, 2005)

Inwardly Envy worries...originally she thought this guy was just the first of a long string of boys who would undoubtedly be attracted to her, but instead it seems things were a little more complicated than that.  _Have they found me out?_  Envy mused, as Alisson arched a single eyebrow and timidly responded, "Very well, I'll accomapny you."

"Be back in a sec,"  She said, turning back to the rest of her companions before following the SHIELD agent.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

"Watch out for traitor's." quips Trina.

Turning back to the others, "So what do you think we'll be doing today?"


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 11, 2005)

OOC: Does anyone know how you do spoiler tags?


----------



## Samnell (Feb 11, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Turning back to the others, "So what do you think we'll be doing today?"




"None," Sam says, "Fury mentioned classes, so presumably we have them and I would imagine some kind of physical and power training."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 12, 2005)

OOC- [xSpoilerx] (text) [x/Spoilerx]  (- the x's)


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Inwardly Envy worries...originally she thought this guy was just the first of a long string of boys who would undoubtedly be attracted to her, but instead it seems things were a little more complicated than that.  _Have they found me out?_  Envy mused, as Alisson arched a single eyebrow and timidly responded, "Very well, I'll accomapny you."
> 
> "Be back in a sec,"  She said, turning back to the rest of her companions before following the SHIELD agent.




At the arrival of the SHIELD agent asking for her to accompany him, Poltergeist gives her a suspicious look, first at the her, then the agent, then her again.  _I wonder what they want with her._

in response to watching out for traiters

He turns to her, "Good idea." (whispered under his breath)

Poltergeist stands up, glass in hand and swallows down the rest of the juice.  "I'm going to go find a smoke.  I'm sure none of you smoke cigarettes."  

With his telekinesis, he slides the chair behind him a few feet away with a smirk on his face. _I love my powers._  With a wave, he turns *Invisible*, and with the flick of his invisible finger a table all across the room jumps into the air, flipping over, tossing food and drinks everywhere.  The lone person sitting there gets flung to the ground, unhurt but she and a couple walkers passing by get a lot of food tossed onto them.

ooc - while invisible, he plans to follow Allison and the agent, staying invisible the entire time.  He intends to stay behind her and the agent, and if a wall gets in the way, he will then turn Incorporeal to walk through it.  If there are any security check points, he will also use Incorporeal to walk around them through walls.

ooc2 - the intended table is across the room opposite the direction the agent and Allison are heading towards.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 12, 2005)

Alisson follows the agent to a private place, but before he speaks to her, she turns, staring at Sebastian.  She pauses for a second, letting him take in the full glow of her emerald-colored eyes before speaking, "Ghost, this is a private conversation.  Regardless of what freedoms you think your powers grant you, I'd appreciate it if you just minded your own business."  Her voice sounds slightly annoyed, and she waits until he leaves and is convinced that he's gone out of hearing range before she lets the agent continue speaking.

_Normally, I wouldn't care so much...but, if this is about Alisson, well, I wouldn't want my cover blown.  Least of all *him* finidng out._  Envy thinks.  She reflects for a moment if that's what she really wants, maybe it'd be nice to have someone to confide her secret in...But dismissed that thought.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Alisson follows the agent to a private place, but before he speaks to her, she turns, staring at Sebastian.  She pauses for a second, letting him take in the full glow of her emerald-colored eyes before speaking, "Ghost, this is a private conversation.  Regardless of what freedoms you think your powers grant you, I'd appreciate it if you just minded your own business."




_Crap, she can see me?_  Somewhat startled at first, Poltergeist smiles at her when she finishes, blows her a kiss before she turns back to the agent, and walks away to go find a cigarette.

_Well, if the babe wants to be on her own with no one watching her back, so be it.  Now, to find a cigarette.  She does have nice eyes though.  Almost nice enough to make me give up drugs._

Still invisible, he heads outside, walking through a couple walls, bypassing the messed up cafeteria, and looks for a guard smoking on a break where he appears and asks for a cig and a light.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 13, 2005)

The SHIELD agent tells Envy in hushed tones that "Based on the information we got out of Darkhome's computers, she was trying to kill you. Do you have any reson why?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2005)

"No clue."  Alisson replied with little thought, "Do you?"  She asked in return.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 14, 2005)

The agent says "No, where completly stumpted. That's why we asked you."


----------



## perivas (Feb 15, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Turning back to the others, "So what do you think we'll be doing today?"






			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "None," Sam says, "Fury mentioned classes, so presumably we have them and I would imagine some kind of physical and power training."




Ricky's eyes follow the backside of Allison for a while as she walks off with the SHIELD agent.  Upon Ghost's dissolution, he turns back to join the others in their conversation.  "I don't know, but I was sort of hoping for a break...after yesterday.  You guys know for sure what kind of classes Mr. Fury is talking about...this power training thing?  I really hope that it's not like geometry, history, chemistry or anything of the sort.  I was always bored to tears in school, sitting in a room."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2005)

"Well then, I guess it must be a case of mistaken identity."  Alisson responded.  "You will keep me informed if any new information turns up?  I'm sorry I don't act more distressed but after yesterday, I'm not surprised by anything anymore."

"Now if you'll excuse me." she finishes as she takes some time to wander around the facility until whatever scheduled duty she has next.

_And the plot thickens..._  Envy thinks as she secretly breathes a sigh of relief that her cover isn't blown yet.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 15, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> Ricky's eyes follow the backside of Allison for a while as she walks off with the SHIELD agent. Upon Ghost's dissolution, he turns back to join the others in their conversation. "I don't know, but I was sort of hoping for a break...after yesterday. You guys know for sure what kind of classes Mr. Fury is talking about...this power training thing? I really hope that it's not like geometry, history, chemistry or anything of the sort. I was always bored to tears in school, sitting in a room."




"Really? I've always been top-shelf at school. But it's like Feynman said: 'If physics is like sex, math is like masturbation'," Sam quotes and smirks.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Really? I've always been top-shelf at school. But it's like Feynman said: 'If physics is like sex, math is like masturbation'," Sam quotes and smirks.



Trina rolls her eyes. _Boys. Why does everything always have to be about sex?_

"Anyhow... I imagine that these will be classes in crime fighting... at least, I hope so. You know, some light forensics and stuff like you see on C.S.I."


----------



## perivas (Feb 16, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Really? I've always been top-shelf at school. But it's like Feynman said: 'If physics is like sex, math is like masturbation'," Sam quotes and smirks.




Ricky laughs at Sam's comment.  _Sure is strange statement from someone who was so uncomfortable about the topic yesterday, although it was a bit extreme._



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Anyhow... I imagine that these will be classes in crime fighting... at least, I hope so. You know, some light forensics and stuff like you see on C.S.I."




"Man, that sounds like why too much chemistry and stuff like that for me.  Say, Sam, I might need the help.  So, can I be your lab par...."  His voice trails off as another idea flashes across his mind.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 16, 2005)

> "Man, that sounds like why too much chemistry and stuff like that for me. Say, Sam, I might need the help. So, can I be your lab par...."





Sam waits a few more beats than strictly necessary for Ricky to finish. "Sure. We can do that."


----------



## perivas (Feb 17, 2005)

"Oh."  It was a disappointed one at that.  "I was thinking of asking Alli....  What the heck, it'll be good for me, right?"


----------



## Samnell (Feb 17, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> "Oh."  It was a disappointed one at that.  "I was thinking of asking Alli....  What the heck, it'll be good for me, right?"




Sam's face falls just slightly, "Barring lab accidents."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 17, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Sam's face falls just slightly, "Barring lab accidents."




"Don't get down about that... we're all freaks here in some way or another." says Trina absently as she peels a banana. "I mean, that's why we're here, right?"


----------



## Samnell (Feb 18, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Don't get down about that... we're all freaks here in some way or another." says Trina absently as she peels a banana. "I mean, that's why we're here, right?"




Sam smirks, "Well there are accidents and then there are accidents. I mean, I could always arrange something..." Sam looks meaningfully at Ricky. He laughs.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 18, 2005)

The loudspeaker chimbs on and a bland voice says "Would Meltdown, Sandlot, Poltergeist, Envy and Samual please report to Everyman's office ASAP."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 18, 2005)

"Well, looks like somethings finally happening." Trina gets up and takes her tray to the trash and dish washer. She goes to the door and waits expectantly for the others.


----------



## perivas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ricky picks up the pace of his eating and finishes the rest of his meal by basically inhaling his food.  As he chugs his fourth container of milk, he grabs the tray and throws it in the trash.  Leaving the lunch room, he crushes his milk container and throws it across the room to have fly forcefully into the trash can.  He reaches the door and looks to Trina, "Not bad, huh?  I wonder what it is this time."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 19, 2005)

perivas said:
			
		

> Ricky picks up the pace of his eating and finishes the rest of his meal by basically inhaling his food. As he chugs his fourth container of milk, he grabs the tray and throws it in the trash. Leaving the lunch room, he crushes his milk container and throws it across the room to have fly forcefully into the trash can. He reaches the door and looks to Trina, "Not bad, huh?  I wonder what it is this time."




Sam disposes of his own food and follows along, "We'll know in a minute."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: ue to personal resons I'll be unable to post until Sunday, thank you for understanding.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 23, 2005)

_What now?_  Envy thinks as she makes her way to Everyman's office.


OOC-I assume they call her down as 'Allison', as she doesn't give Envy as a name for herself, otherwise, I might have to change my actions a bit.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 26, 2005)

_Crap.  What do they want from us now?_ Poltergeist thinks as the announcement ends from the speakers.  

Finding a cigarette wasn't hard, just a matter of looking at the guards and finding the one smoking when he should be guarding.   With a final puff and feeling some of the tension of the last couple days just start to die down, Poltergeist heads inside to Everyman's Office.

_What loser calls himself Everyman anyways?  These people need some serious help._

Along the way, he turns invisible, if someone approaches he turns intangible and phases through people (most likely giving them just a serious case of the shivers)    and when he sees Allison, alone, he approaches her.  This can take place shortly after her previous meeting, either in a hallway or in a small room.

Alone:

Upon seeing her recognition of his invisibility, Poltergeist smiles at Allison, "Well, well, well, seems you have more secrets than me huh.  You can see me when I'm invisible, makes me wonder what other secrets you have hiding in your closet."  

Poltergeist pulls out the second cigarette he took from the guard, along with the lighter he never gave back, and lit it.  "So, tell me something Allie, what else can you do besides just see the invisible?  Don't worry, I won't tell any of the other losers around here, especially that jock kid who thinks of baseball 24/7.  The ice man, he's cool, at least he has some brains, if a bit fried.  But it seems that everybody has been more open about what they can do than you.....so what's your secret babe?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 26, 2005)

"You talk about me able to see you like its some hush hush subject."  Alisson begins, casually, not bothering to turn to look at Poltergeist just yet as she continues own the hallway.  "The answer's rather obvious...I'm *psychic*." Alisson intones with no small amount of biting sarcasm as Envy bluffs with ease, hoping that line of reasoning will satisfy her rather curious team mate.

"By the way, I have a rather remarkable sense of memory.  Perfect, for all intents and purposes, in fact.  I won't forget your lewd comments yesterday so easily, so don't pretend its all water under the bridge and we're just the 'best of friends' right now."

"I'm willing to give this act a rest if you will," she says, convincingly, as she turns to face him now, "I'm willing to try and understand you and be a friend, or at least an ally.  Besides, you're not all that you appear, yourself, and you haven't spoken much about your past either.  It would be kinda hypocritical for you to ask such of me, without you yourself doing it, don't you think?"


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 26, 2005)

in response to Allison:

"My past is simple and here's the short version.  My parents died, I had no where to go, ended up on the streets.  Had to survive, joined a gang.  Got into trouble, drugs and crap like that, used my powers to live.  Probably like you.  The normals don't understand what it's like to be different.  Then six months ago something happened, can't remember anything till I woke up here in SHIELD, which so far has been a dysmal experience."

Poltergeist pauses, taking another puff as the cigarette burns to the filter.  "Anyways, how would you feel if you lost six months of memory, ended up kidnapped and stuck here with no family, no friends, and no where to go?  So, if I seem a bit upset about it, and antagonistic, now maybe one of you will understand."

He drops the now dead cigarette butt, stomps it out and leans against the wall.  _I bet she can read minds too.  Not a bad gift to have, especially on a body like that._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 27, 2005)

Everyman's office is just like every principal's office you have ever seen. Except for the refrigorator and the punching bag. He says to you "Hello everyone, I like to make it a habit of seeing every student in action. Since Darkhome's test was designed to hurt you, not to test you. I have arragnged for my own test. It is very simple you will fight against one of the other students inside this office. You will be wearing these power reduction collars, so your attacks do no serious damage. When you have taken enough damage so that you would be knocked out in a real fight, the match will be over. The loser will pay a forfet winners choice. Also the ASAP thing is just so you don't slack on the way here. If thier are no questions we will begin, once you have put your collars on, round one will be Samual against Sandlot."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 28, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> If thier are no questions we will begin, once you have put your collars on, round one will be Samual against Sandlot."




"Fine by me. Is anything we can reach fair game, or is this strictly things on our person?" Several sparks crack and pop around Samuel's head and shoulders.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 28, 2005)

Everyman smiles slightly and says "Just things on your person. Sam. Why don't the two of you say forfeits now so you know what your trying to avoid."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 1, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Everyman smiles slightly and says "Just things on your person. Sam. Why don't the two of you say forfeits now so you know what your trying to avoid."




"I suppose no eye gouging or any of that business," Sam offers. "I've never actually got in a dust up before. I presume if no lasting harm is done and our eyes ane genitals come out of this in proper shape, all's well?"


----------



## perivas (Mar 1, 2005)

Ricky listens to Everyman's instructions and dumbly nods in the affirmative.  "Okay...just one question.  Can't I get a bat or something so I can show you my full potential?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

Trina slumps in a corner. "This is asenine... what on earth will this do for us? Don't you have access to our original evaluations? Or even Darkholme's evaluations? The fact that she was _trying_ to kill us and didn't succeed should be particularly pertinant."


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Mar 1, 2005)

Everyman smile remains fixed in place, it almost seems to get a little bigger and he says "Unfortunatly Trina your initial evaluations were far to variable for my liking, also Darkhome took her exam data with her when she fled, unlike her test the collars will make sure you don't cause any injury with your powers. Rick you may keep you bat as our collar can affect that as well."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 1, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Everyman smile remains fixed in place, it almost seems to get a little bigger and he says "Unfortunatly Trina your initial evaluations were far to variable for my liking, also Darkhome took her exam data with her when she fled, unlike her test the collars will make sure you don't cause any injury with your powers. Rick you may keep you bat as our collar can affect that as well."




"Besides, it'll be fun," Sam smiles. Electricity crawls over his forearms.


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 2, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Everyman smile remains fixed in place, it almost seems to get a little bigger and he says "Unfortunatly Trina your initial evaluations were far to variable for my liking, also Darkhome took her exam data with her when she fled, unlike her test the collars will make sure you don't cause any injury with your powers. Rick you may keep you bat as our collar can affect that as well."




_My god.  First we fight bank robbers, then we get captured by an insider and are almost forced to rape each other, and probably killed.  And now these guys want us to fight each other.  Not that I wouldn't mind teaching the jock a few lessons in humility, but this is the dumbest thing I've ever heard of._ 

Poltergeist leans against the wall, sighing.  "This is just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard of.  Trina has the right idea on this one.  Are you going to make us fight each other naked too, like the traitor that had you snowballed into thinking she was a real member of your organization?  Give me a break."

_Not that I wouldn't mind seeing Trina naked again._  At the last thought, Poltergeist quickly glances at Trina, then back at Everyman and his dumb smile.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 2, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Poltergeist leans against the wall, sighing. "This is just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard of. Trina has the right idea on this one. Are you going to make us fight each other naked too, like the traitor that had you snowballed into thinking she was a real member of your organization? Give me a break."




"I think the case more than made that SHIELD needs more data on our capabilities," Sam answers.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 2, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I think the case more than made that SHIELD needs more data on our capabilities," Sam answers.




"Fine Sam, I accept your reasoning. But this hardly seems approriate... duking it out in this dinky little office with our powers nerfed just so that Mr. Punching Bag here can get a look at us in action? Uh... wouldn't it be better to run a field simulation? Or put us in a controlled environment of some sort? I refuse to believe that a well-funded agency of the US Government can't come up with something better than this. *C'mon*, you're supposed to be the nerd around here, surely you've thought of this? In fact, since you're so smart, why don't you come up with a better testing methodolgy?"

Seemingly satisfied, she looks at Mr. Everyman smugly.


----------



## perivas (Mar 2, 2005)

While the others debate the merits of this new evaluation method, Ricky is busy taking practice swings with his bat, although he doesn't look like it's really intended for Sam.  In fact, anyone paying attention (i.e., not anyone in the room at the moment) would hear him self-narrating his own Major League success again in a very low voice.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 3, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Fine Sam, I accept your reasoning. But this hardly seems approriate... duking it out in this dinky little office with our powers nerfed just so that Mr. Punching Bag here can get a look at us in action? Uh... wouldn't it be better to run a field simulation? Or put us in a controlled environment of some sort? I refuse to believe that a well-funded agency of the US Government can't come up with something better than this. *C'mon*, you're supposed to be the nerd around here, surely you've thought of this? In fact, since you're so smart, why don't you come up with a better testing methodolgy?"




"I gathered one of the aims was to see if we could contain our abilities in the small space," Sam answers, "It wouldn't go well if we fried a few dozen bystanders in public."


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 3, 2005)

"I still think this is a dumb idea, and I want no part of fighting any of you in this room.  If SHIELD wants to see test results of what I can do, I'm sure they have plenty of records of me to know what I am capable of."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 6, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "I still think this is a dumb idea, and I want no part of fighting any of you in this room. If SHIELD wants to see test results of what I can do, I'm sure they have plenty of records of me to know what I am capable of."




Sam shrugs.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Mar 6, 2005)

Everyman smile remain frozen through this whole disgussion until he says "If Sandlot and Sam would now start the exercize, let the best man win."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 7, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Everyman smile remain frozen through this whole disgussion until he says "If Sandlot and Sam would now start the exercize, let the best man win."




With his collar on, blue electricity blasts out of Sam's eyes at Ricky without a further word.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2005)

Earlier in the hallway:
"I'm sorry that's happened to you, your life sounds rough.  Tell me though, what's keeping you here?  You can walk through walls, what could S.H.I.E.L.D possibly have on you that's forced you to stay so long against your will?"  Alisson says, pointing out a possible flaw in Ghost's story, her voice inflecting so that it sounds less like an accusation and more like an honest want for clarification.


---

In Everyman's office:

Alisson hangs around in the back, watching with poorly concealed interest.  _This will be an interesting match.  I wonder if I'll have to fight Ghost or Trina, or if they'll fight each other...we do have an odd number of people._


----------



## perivas (Mar 11, 2005)

Despite Sam's silence, Ricky was not unready for the blast....

_OOC: I guess that it's time for initiatives and the like._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 13, 2005)

*friendly bump*


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Mar 14, 2005)

Initiative: Sandlot is going first followed by Samual.


----------



## perivas (Mar 24, 2005)

Sandlot begins by unleashing a volley of energy balls, aimed at Sam!

_OOC: Attack with energy blast, rapid shot, +3 damage (kinetic/stun also), +10 to hit.  Ready for deflection +8 (+10 vs. energy), reflect at Sam._


----------



## Samnell (Mar 25, 2005)

Sam wastes no time directing a blue blast of electricity at Ricky.

[Electromagnetic control +8, Impervious Protection +6]


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Mar 28, 2005)

Sandlot's balls make contact with Samual's chest however they just harmlessly hit the floor with a dull thud. Samual's unleased blast goes wild and hits the floor leaving a strange looking mark on the carpet.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Sandlot's balls make contact with Samual's chest however they just harmlessly hit the floor with a dull thud. Samual's unleased blast goes wild and hits the floor leaving a strange looking mark on the carpet.




Sam tries another blast.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2005)

Alice sighs, "Boys..."  Her eyes betray her apparent disinterest, darting back forth between Ricky and Sam with uncanny speed and comprehension.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 31, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 5, 2005)

*bump* (check OOC thread please)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 23, 2005)

As the duel progresses several things happen at once, the wall collapses with a lound CRASH, and three people are standing where the wall used to be, one of them is a basket-ball player sized albino wearing what look like work-out clothes and holding an AK-47, one is a beautiful 20 something girl with her hand on fire and wearing a skintight shirt and jeans. The last one Envy recognizes as one of her friends from the orphanage except that he is flying and looks much bigger and stronger, also his clothes look like archiac chainmail. Once this happens alarm klaxtons sound and Everyman's left arm glowed white and a lance of energy shot out of it towards the albino, the albino was hit in the chest and grunted but seemed realitivly fine. Everman yells "Take them down! Take them down!" he then deactivates Samual's and Rickies collars.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Everman yells "Take them down! Take them down!" he then deactivates Samual's and Rickies collars.




Sam starts in shock that quickly gives way to excitement, enjoying the rush as his powers return at full-force. His skin flushes glossy white and blue sparks dance around his arms. _That's a right fine gun you've got there._ He smiles and rolls his shoulders as he feels the lines of electromagnetic force running through the barrel, so smooth and straight in his mind. His consciousness flows over them and he guides the lines and the metal they define in a curve, pointing up towards the ceiling.

[OOC: Uses electromagnetic control's telekinesis effect to bend the gun's barrel upwards, if I can do that. If not, Sam just tries to rip it out of the gunman's hands and bring it over to him. Electromagnetic control +8. Also has Impervious Protection +6.]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 5, 2005)

Trina panics for a moment and then brings herself under control. _This is more like it..._ She moves toward the trio and relaxes the constant control she must hold over her powers. As the heat & flames build up around her, she smiles. 

"Bad luck for you three, I've been dying to cut loose since yesterday!"

OOC: Move as far as I can toward the trio & activate my Energy Field.

ARG: can anyone provide links to the Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 5, 2005)

As the gun goes flying out of the albinos hand towards Sam, he blinks in suprise but does nothing. He then says in a southern drawl "Good trick ya got there sparky, but heres my trick. And it is a lot better den yas." As he says this sharp spikes come out of his wrists, elbows, and knees. "Oh, ya I forgot, Raven told me you'd try 'dat so here." The gun then blows up making everyman flinch in suprise, but not harming Sam. "Oh don' worry dat you ain't hurt. But I think you find that you have a little control issue now" As he says this you feel you powers going strangly out of wack and you pull Trina into the wall. As Trina hits she manages to avoid taking any real damge but it doe hurt a lot. The 20 something flamer shoots a jet of flame towards Everyman but he ducks and fires a energy bolt at her. She looks dazed when the bolt hits but shakes off the attack. The big guy in chainmail. Moves towards Samual saying nothing.


----------



## Samnell (May 6, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> "Oh don' worry dat you ain't hurt. But I think you find that you have a little control issue now" As he says this you feel you powers going strangly out of wack and you pull Trina into the wall. As Trina hits she manages to avoid taking any real damge but it doe hurt a lot.




_Hey, those are MY powers you're mucking with!_



> The big guy in chainmail. Moves towards Samual saying nothing.




_Here's hoping he can't keep his grip on my powers...At any rate, great conductor there._ Sam builds up a charge in his eyes and blasts blue electricity at the guy in chainmail.

OOC: Electricity Control +8, Impervious Protection +6.


----------

